#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة المناقشات >  إرادة التغيير - و إدارة التغيير...حاصل على فضية حورس 2011

## فاضــل

إرادة التغيير ..و إدارة التغيير 
ما علاقة هذا العنوان بما يحدث حاليا؟  
في الحقيقة فهذا العنوان هو الحلقة المفصلية المفقودة حاليا في المناخ السياسي العام في بلدنا الحبيب و مجرد محاولة للفهم و التحليل و ربما التشخيص لعل أحدا يلتقط طرف الخيط ليأخذ المبادرة في اتجاه انفراجه للأزمة الحالية  
الحروف هي هي إرادة .. إدارة و لكن ترتيبها يفرق كثيرا 
الاستغراق في إرادة التغيير قد يبعدنا كثيرا عن كيفية إدارته  
الاستغراق في الإرادة يعني توفر شحنة كبيرة من المشاعر المتوهجة المشحونة بقدر أكبر من عدم الرضا .. و عندما تصل حالة عدم الرضا إلى الحد الذي لا يمكن احتماله أو لا يمكن الرضا به هنا فقط تنشا الثورة على الأوضاع غير المرضي عنها .. (و قد رأينا ذلك بمنتهى الوضوح في الفترة من 25-28 يناير على سبيل المثال) 
الاستغراق في الإرادة يستدعي المزيد من طغيان المشاعر و الانفعال خصوصا لو وجد من يسانده من الحلفاء و المناصرين و المتعاطفين .. و انظروا إلى اي مجموعة من الموجودين في التحرير حاليا لتروا ذلك بمنتهى الوضوح  
و هنا ينبغي التفريق بين الانفعال و التفاعل 
الانفعال يعني أن زمام القيادة لهيجان المشاعر و يسير العقل وراءها لينظّر و يبرر و يدافع و يهاجم  
التفاعل يعني أن زمام القيادة للعقل يتبين الطريق أولا ثم تسير المشاعر وراءه تدعمه و تقويه و تمده بما يلزم من صبر و طاقة  
أنا هنا لست في معرض تقييم الناس من حيث الصواب أو الخطأ .. لا ليس هذا مقصدي و لا هدفي و لكن محاولة للتحليل و التشخيص كما سبق و أن قلت حتى لا يتسرع احد في الفهم ليظن أني انتقد فئة معينة أو انحاز إلى فئة أخرى 
ما هو التغيير؟ 
التغيير يعني الانتقال من حال إلى حال آخر مغاير له في الاتجاه أو في القوة أو كلاهما  
التغيير قد يكون تدريجيا و قد يكون جذريا (ثوريا)  
التغيير التدريجي يكون على هيئة خطوات تشبه درجات السلم قد تختلف في مقدارها و لكنها متدرجة في نفس الاتجاه المحدد سلفا  
التغيير الجذري هو انقلاب كامل على الوضع القديم و انتقال حاد و مفاجيء إلى وضع جديد قد يكون محدد سلفا و قد لايكون  
ما الفرق الاساسي بين النوعين؟ 
التغيير التدريجي لكونه على خطوات جزئية فيمكن متابعة الانحراف عن الطريق المؤدي إليه بسرعة و سهولة و اتخاذ خطوات تصحيحية سريعة لترشيد و توجيه الأفعال نحو الهدف المحدد سلفا 
أما التغيير الجذري فلكونه حاد و مفاجيء فيصعب التكهن بما يمكن أن يحدث و لذا يصعب اتخاذ خطوات تصحيحية قبل استفحال الأوضاع الجديدة الناتجة عن هذا التغيير 
التغيير التدريجي لا يحدث فيه تغير كبير في موازين القوي و توزيعها على الأطراف المتأثرة بالتغيير لذا تكون مقاومته اقل  
في حين التغيير الجذري (الثوري) يقوم بإعادة توزيع القوة و السلطة مما يتسبب في فوضى كبيرة في مراحله الأولى حيث تنتقل القوة و السلطة من أناس كانوا يتمتعون بها (و بالتالي يقاومون هذا التغيير بقوه و هذا ما يمكن أن يطلق عليه الثورة المضادة أو مقاومة التغيير) إلى أناس لم يكونوا يتمتعون بها و لم يستطيعوا بعد فهم آلياتها و كيفية التعامل معها فيتخبطون و قد يسيئون استخدام السلطة و يحولونها إلى اداة للبطش و الإقصاء  
التغيير التدريجي لا ينشأ عنه اوضاع جديدة بعيدة عن التصور أو الواقع في حين أن التغيير الجذري (أو الثوري) فغالبا ما ينشأ عنه أوضاع لم تكن في حسبان ابرع المخططين له (بفرض انه يتم بتخطيط مسبق) 
لعل بعض الأمثال هنا توضح المعنى 
هل كان يتخيل أحد أنه بمجرد قيام الثورة في 25 يناير ستفتح السجون و ينطلق البلطجية من الداخل و الخارج ليعيثوا في الأرض فسادا؟ 
هل كان في ذهن احد تردي الأحوال الاقتصادية إلى هذا الحد؟ 
هل كان في ذهن أحد أنه بعد التلاحم المدهش لكل القوى و الطوائف عند تنحي الرئيس المخلوع ستتفرغ القوى السياسية لاقتسام الغنائم و تخوين بعضها البعض و محاكمة نوايا الطوائف الجديدة على العمل السياسي؟ 
لذا نرجع إلى نقطة البداية .. الفرق بين الإرداة و الإدارة 
إدارة التغيير التدريجي أمر قد يكون سهل و ميسور نظرا لقلة حجم و عدد المفاجئات التي يمكن أن تنتج عنه 
في حين أن إدارة التغيير الجذري أمر غاية في الصعوبة نظرا لكم و كيف المفاجئات التي تحدث نتيجة له و أهمها إعادة توزيع القوة و السلطة و بالتالي تغير موازين القوى و اتجاهاتها  
إدارة التغيير الجذري لا تكون بالعواطف و المشاعر الجياشة بل على العكس تماما .. فالمشاعر الجياشة هي اخطر عدو للتغيير الجذري حيث أنها يمكن أن تأخذه بعيدا عن الإتجاه الصحيح و تستطيع ان تجد مبررات عديدة لنفسها  
إدارة التغيير الجذري يلزمها أن تكون بالعقل المجرد و بالمنطق الذي يستطيع قراءة موازين القوى و استئناس رياح التغيير الشديدة ليسير بالمركب نحو الأمان و الشاطيء و ليس نحو مركز العاصفة  
الاختيارات المطروحة حاليا لقيادة المرحلة الانتقالية يغلب عليها الانتقاء العاطفي و ليس العملي الواقعي 
يمكن أن يكون هناك سياسيون شرفاء و لكن لإدراة تغيير جذري يلزم ان يكونوا خبراء  
تجربة عصام شرف عينة معبرة لذلك  
العقل المجرد يقول تعلموا من خبراتكم السابقة لذا لو اخترتم فاختاروا من يستطيع بالفعل و ليس من تتمنون أن يستطيع  
كما قلنا فالتغيير هو انتقال من حال إلى حال .. الانتقال من حال مستقر إلى حال مستقر آخر .. لذا فالتغيير في حد ذاته هو أمر مؤقت و ليس هدفا نهائيا و انما هو مجرد الحالة الانتقالية من ذلك إلى تلك  
كما هو الحال عندما يكثر الثلج في الثلاجة للدرجة التي يعوقها عن أداء وظيفتها فنقوم بفصل الكهرباء مؤقتا حتى يسيح الثلج و ننظف الثلاجة ثم نعيد توصيل التيار لتبدأ في التبريد من جديد 
تكون الثلج على مدى زمني طويل كان حالة مستقرة .. إعادة التبريد من جديد حالة مستقرة .. قطع التيار هو الحالة الانتقالية و التي تهدف اساسا إلى الوصول إلى حالة إعادة التبريد (استعادة الوظيفة المطلوبة)  
تخيلوا لو استمرت حالة قطع التيار أطول مما ينبغي أو إلى ما لا نهاية .. ساعتها يتحول الوطن إلى ثلاجة .. لا تعمل  
لذا فكلمة موجهه إلى كل من يهتم لأمر هذا البلد العريق من كل الأطياف .. لاتطيلوا امد المرحلة الانتقالية أكثر من ذلك .. فقد آن أوان إعادة التيار و إلا فلن تستطيع الثلاجة العمل مجددا لأن إطالة أمد العطل يجعل البارومة (الصدأ) تأكل الصاج .. و انظروا إلى حجم و أنواع البارومة التي تسرح في جسم الوطن الآن .. ساعتها ربما تتذكرون أن لكم وطنا يستحق إعادته إلى الحياة

**

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أهلا يا فاضل
إشتقت كثيرا لموضوعاتك وتحليلاتك المتميزة
وكانت فرحتى شديدة عندما لمحت عنوان الموضوع فجئت لأقرأه بنهم
أخشى أن الثلاجة يا فاضل قد أصابتها البارومة بالفعل
وما يبدو لى أن بداخلها طعام فاسد
وكل ما أخشاه إن أعدنا توصيل التيار الكهربائى لها وهى على هذه الحالة فإن الطعام الفاسد سيتسبب فى إفساد الأطعمة الطازجة
ناهيك عن أن البارومة ستحدث تسرب للهواء البارد إلى الخارج وستسبب بذلك فى عدم عمل الثرموستات
مما سيؤدى فى النهاية إلى إحتراق الكومبريسور
ولن يحدث ما نريده إلا بإخراج الطعام الفاسد أولا
ثم علاج البارومة ثانيا
ثم توصيل التيار فى النهاية

----------


## فاضــل

> أهلا يا فاضل
> إشتقت كثيرا لموضوعاتك وتحليلاتك المتميزة
> وكانت فرحتى شديدة عندما لمحت عنوان الموضوع فجئت لأقرأه بنهم
> أخشى أن الثلاجة يا فاضل قد أصابتها البارومة بالفعل
> وما يبدو لى أن بداخلها طعام فاسد
> وكل ما أخشاه إن أعدنا توصيل التيار الكهربائى لها وهى على هذه الحالة فإن الطعام الفاسد سيتسبب فى إفساد الأطعمة الطازجة
> ناهيك عن أن البارومة ستحدث تسرب للهواء البارد إلى الخارج وستسبب بذلك فى عدم عمل الثرموستات
> مما سيؤدى فى النهاية إلى إحتراق الكومبريسور
> ولن يحدث ما نريده إلا بإخراج الطعام الفاسد أولا
> ...


أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا يا أحمد

الشوق لمعاودة التواصل بلغ مرحلة لا يمكن إطالة أمدها أكثر من ذلك لذا كان لابد من إعادة التيار   :: 

ربما نواجه مشكلة منهجية عندما نلجأ إلى ضرب الأمثال .. و تلك المشكلة هي أننا نفتتن بالمثل و نبدأ في تطبيق الواقع على المثل و بالتالي نعيد تشكيل صورة الواقع لتأخذ تفاصيل المثل مع أن المطلوب هو أن يحدث العكس أي أن يأخذ المثل تفاصيل الواقع ليحسن التعبير عنه .. لأن المثل ما هو إلا وسيلة توضيحية لتقريب الأفهام و اختزال الأفكار في صورة بسيطة 

في علم الإدارة بعض قواعد مهمة لكل من يتصدى لإدارة تغيير جذري أو ثوري .. و هذه القواعد رغم أنها لا تضمن النتائج إلا أنها تساعد كثيرا في تقليل الخسائر و تهيئة الجو للتعامل مع المفاجئات بشكل مرن لتحقيق افضل ما يمكن تحقيقه في اتجاه الوصول إلى الهدف المنشود من التغيير 

من هذه القواعد "تقييم الخسائر و تقدير الاحتمالات و رسم السيناريوهات"

الوصول بالوطن إلى بر الأمان يستدعي أن يظل هناك شيء يمكن تسميته "وطن" عند الوصول حيث أنه لا يمكن أن يكون التضحية بالوطن كله من ضمن السيناريوهات المقبولة 

و هناك في قواعد التفاوض شيء اسمه تقديم بعض التنازل للحصول على قدر كبير من المكاسب 

أما المقايضة من نوع "إما الكل أو لا شيء على الإطلاق" فهذه تحتاج إلى مفاوض انتحاري ليس لديه ما يندم على خسارته 

النقطة الخطيرة هنا أن الوطن ليس ملكا لمجموعة بعينها (سواء الميدان أو المجلس العسكري) حتى تقايض عليه بهذا النوع 

لذا فليحذر المراهنون من كل الأطراف ضياع ما يراهنون عليه و ساعتها فالكل خاسر .. و ساعتها لا ينفع الندم

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا يا أحمد
> 
> الشوق لمعاودة التواصل بلغ مرحلة لا يمكن إطالة أمدها أكثر من ذلك لذا كان لابد من إعادة التيار  
> 
> ربما نواجه مشكلة منهجية عندما نلجأ إلى ضرب الأمثال .. و تلك المشكلة هي أننا نفتتن بالمثل و نبدأ في تطبيق الواقع على المثل و بالتالي نعيد تشكيل صورة الواقع لتأخذ تفاصيل المثل مع أن المطلوب هو أن يحدث العكس أي أن يأخذ المثل تفاصيل الواقع ليحسن التعبير عنه .. لأن المثل ما هو إلا وسيلة توضيحية لتقريب الأفهام و اختزال الأفكار في صورة بسيطة 
> 
> في علم الإدارة بعض قواعد مهمة لكل من يتصدى لإدارة تغيير جذري أو ثوري .. و هذه القواعد رغم أنها لا تضمن النتائج إلا أنها تساعد كثيرا في تقليل الخسائر و تهيئة الجو للتعامل مع المفاجئات بشكل مرن لتحقيق افضل ما يمكن تحقيقه في اتجاه الوصول إلى الهدف المنشود من التغيير 
> 
> من هذه القواعد "تقييم الخسائر و تقدير الاحتمالات و رسم السيناريوهات"
> ...


سعادتى غامرة بهذا التواصل يا فاضل
فقد تاقت نفسى كثيرا له
أوافقك على كل حرف كتبته فى موضوعك أو فى ردك على مشاركتى الأولى
أعى تماما تمكنك من علم الإدارة وتفهمك للكثير من نظريات ذلك العلم
ما أراه أن الميدان قام فى البداية بتقديم التنازلات للحصول على الكثير من المكاسب ثم إتضح أن تلك الطريقة كانت خاطئة تماما
لذلك فالميدان يحاول الآن أن يغير إتجاه البوصلة
بحيث يضغط فى إتجاه أن يجبر المجلس على أن يقدم المجلس الكثير من التنازل ليحصل المجلس على بعض المكاسب قبل أن يخسر كل شيء
هذا هو الرهان وهو ليس رهان على مصر ولا على مستقبلها
ففى وقت الجد سيتنازل الجميع من أجلها
لكنك أدرى بأن المفاوض الذى يحقق أكثر المكاسب هو الأطول نفسا والأقدر على تحقيق عنصر المفاجأة والمباغتة للطرف الآخر
وهو الأسرع تحركا والأقدر على سد كل الثغرات التى يمكن أن يؤثر بها عليه الطرف الآخر
وأرى أن الميدان بدأ ينضج كثيرا فى هذا المضمار والذى يراهن على أن المجلس يخشى من إرتفاع سقف المطالب لدرجة تجعل المجلس لا يجد ما يمكن أن يفاوض عليه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أهلا يا فاضل
> إشتقت كثيرا لموضوعاتك وتحليلاتك المتميزة
> وكانت فرحتى شديدة عندما لمحت عنوان الموضوع فجئت لأقرأه بنهم
> أخشى أن الثلاجة يا فاضل قد أصابتها البارومة بالفعل
> وما يبدو لى أن بداخلها طعام فاسد
> وكل ما أخشاه إن أعدنا توصيل التيار الكهربائى لها وهى على هذه الحالة فإن الطعام الفاسد سيتسبب فى إفساد الأطعمة الطازجة
> ناهيك عن أن البارومة ستحدث تسرب للهواء البارد إلى الخارج وستسبب بذلك فى عدم عمل الثرموستات
> مما سيؤدى فى النهاية إلى إحتراق الكومبريسور
> ولن يحدث ما نريده إلا بإخراج الطعام الفاسد أولا
> ...



*المثل الشعبي بيقول*
*أدوا العيش لخبازه حتى لو أكل نصه*

*
في العادة البارومة  تصيب الثلاجة في صاجها الخارجي* *والذي تطوله  المياه من الخارج مياه  طرطشة حنفية حوض المطبخ  أو مياه مسح الأرضية ولذا يتم رفعها على قواعد بعجل  بشرط ألا يلمس صاج الثلاجة  المطلي لحمايته من البرومة أى مادة موصلة للكهرباء لتجنب حدوث عملية البرومة (التآكل) الكهروكيميائية ...وهناك أنواع من الثلاجات لها عجلات صغيرة غير معدنية غير موصلة للتيار الكهربي (كاوتشوك) تجعلها مرفوعة عن الأرضية ومن ثم لا تطولها مياه المسح ....وكل الأجزاء الدخلية للثلاجة مصنوعة من مواد بلاستيكية غير قابلة للتآكل  وفساد الطعام داخل التلاجة سببه عيب في  الكمبروسور  ولا مجال لتهريب البرودة بسبب البرومة ولكن الفرصة متاحة لذلك عبر عدم إحكام غلق باب الثلاجة 
*
*عذرا* *إذا  كانت التلاجة مصرية الصنع فيلزم لها معاينة شخصية حتى أتأكد بنفسي من مطابقتها  لمبادئ وأساسيات  هندسة التآكل
*





*أربعة عناصر أساسية لحدوث البرومة للحديد

*

*
لاحظوا العجل* 
*
الشئ الذي طالته البرومة  كهنه
وجيب بداله جديد أحسن
يكون تصميميه 
وكمان مكوناته مقاومة للبرومة




**....وعجبي!
*


  ::  ::  ::  
ونتابع بعد قليل بإذن الله
مفهومي 
الإدارة والإرادة

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ القدير المحترم فاضل

انا عجبنى جدا جدا الموضوع والتحليل الرائع به
وبصراحة انا بتعجبنى ردودك جدا فى الهدوء والتحدث من غير عصبية او أستفزاز
باحس انى باستمتع وانا باقرأ وكمان باتعلم كتير قوى
وحضرتك من الناس القليلة اللى باقرأ مشاركتهم كاملة من غير ما ازوغ كام سطر 
لانى باحس ان هيفوتنى كتير انا فهمت وأقتنعت
ان بلدنا عريقة ولابد ان ننهى الفترة الانتقالية باسرع وقت ممكن

شكرا استاذى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الإرادة والإدارة* 

*الإرادة من أريد ويريد هو وتريد هي ويريد الله* 




> *مفهوم الإرادة*
> 
> 
> يقول رب العزة سبحانه وتعالى : بسم الله الرّحمن الرّحيم ”من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد ثم جعلنا له جهنم يصلاها مذموماً مدحورا ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا “
> 
> 
> تأملوا هنا يقول الله سبحانه وتعالى ”من كان يريد“، الكلام هنا عن الإرادة.. (من كان يريد العاجلة)، ثم يقول سبحانه وتعالى (ومن أراد الآخرة) مصيرنا جميعاً في هذا الوجود ارتبط إذاً بما نريد.. أحوالنا مآلاتنا سعادتنا أو الشقاوة الرضا أو الغضب الفلاح أو الخيبة كلها يتصل بما يريده الواحد منا في هذه الحياة ..هذا التقسيم الّذي جعله الله عزّ وجلّ فارقا بين السعادة والشقاوة بين الجنة والنار بين الرّضا والغضب ارتبط بما يريده كلّ منّا من حياته وجعل الله سبحانه وتعالى مجرد إرادة الدنيا سبباً في حصول الخسران وحصول العذاب والغضب (مجرد إرادة الدنيا) ثم جعل إرادة الآخرة مقرونة بالسعي الذي يترتب على هذه الإرادة ..
> 
> 
> منقول


 



> *( أنت تريد وأنا أريد و الله يفعل ما يريد )*
> 
> 
> وبعد التقصي لأصل هذه المقولة أو الحكمة الدارجة بينهم اتضح أن أصلها هو حديث 
> 
> 
> قدسي أحببت أن أذكره لكم وهو :
> 
> 
> ...



*وقد أردنا التغيير منذ فترة طويلة من خلال منتدانا سواء من خلال كتابتي وكتابات العزيزة جيهان وقليل من الأعضاء ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر (فترة ماقبل 25 يناير 2011) التالي :*



> * مثبــت: بأيدينا نغير واقعنا....حاصل على وسام حورس الذهبى 2009* 
> 
> 
> Started by جيهان محمد على, 18-06-2009 02:10 
> 
> 
> *( حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم ) ...... بس مين الأول ؟؟!!* 
> 
> 
> ...


*الإدارة*


*ما سبق كان عن إرادة التغيير والقادم هو عن إدارة التغيير* 


*لا يختلف إثنان عن إن إدارة الموجة الأولي لثورة 25 يناير 2011 كانت شبه فوضوية بدأت كمظاهرة وركبت موجتها الأولى التيارات الإسلامية وعلى رأسها جماعة الإخوان المسلمون ولم يتحملها الرئيس المخلوع مبارك وبقية الحكاية معروفة من ركوب المجلس العسكري للموجة الأولي حتي جاءت الموجة الثانية في نوفمبر 2011 ....قطعا إدارة فاشلة للثورة لأنها بدون قائد أو مدير ناجح يدير التغيير الذي حدث وأختلطت دماء الشهداء والمصابين ولطخت وجه من يديرها حاليا مدعيا أنه يحمي الثورة ولا يريد كرسي العرش ....في حين أن فكرة مشروعي عن الثورة كانت ستكون سلمية 100% وبعيدا عن شارع محمد محمود الدموي الشهير بل بعيدا عن كل ميادين التحرير المصرية فلقد دعوت لثورة سلمية عبارة عن مسيرات للملايين المصرية بعيدا عن ميدان التحرير الضيق والذي يقولون عنه أنه بالكاد يسع عدة ألاف ومن المستحيل أن يسع مليون شخص..!* 





> مساحة ميدان التحرير بالحساب عن طريق برنامج الأوتوكاد هو حوالى 76000 متر و فى حالة أحتياج الشخص الى نصف متر فيستوعب الميدان حوالى 152000 فرد






> و لا تزيد مساحتة المتاحة للحركة عن ٤٠٠٠٠ متر وهي حوالي عشرة افدنه وفي حالة التزاحم الشديد فان المتر المربع قد يحوي ٦ الي ٨ افراد
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> google




*الخروج من المنتدي لمواجهة نظام مبارك المتمرس والعتيد بكل زبانيته*


وقد جاءت مناداتي للتغيير المليوني في عام 2007 متحديا نظام مبارك في جريدة المصري اليوم - السكوت ممنوع



> *مسيرة المليون*
> 
> ٢٦/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٧
> 
> 
> قلنا سلمي قالوا هاتوا ضمانات..
> 
> 
> رديت وقلت: 
> ...



*لا بديل لنا عن مسيرة المليون مصرى و مصرية* 


Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 21-12-2006 11:25 AM 1 2 



_مسيرة الملايين_ ....فى يوم الجمعة 2 فبراير 2007. فى أى صحراء قريبة منك *....* المحترم / _جمال الشربينى_ السلام عليكم اليوم هو 4/2/2007 وتوقيت _المسيرة_ كان يوم *...*


*يا مصريين مالكوش إلا مسيرة المليون* 


Started by دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى, 26-10-2007 11:49 AM 



  

الخروج للصحراء في مسيرات مليونية (كل محافظة يخرج منها مليون في الصحراء القريبة منها فتشهد مصر ما لا يقل عن 10- 20 مليون مصري ومصرية وهنا لا حجة لحزب الكنبة الشهير!) كان سيجنبنا الكثير من الضحايا لأننا سنلعب مع النظام على المكشوف أمام العالم كله ولو تطور الأمر كانت ستنقلب تلك المسيرات إلى عصيان مدني ينهار النظام بأكمله ...ماذا كان سيفعل وقتها المجلس العسكري أمام أعين العالم كله هل كان سيبيد بدباباته أقلها 10 مليون مصري ومصرية من أجل حماية نظام مبارك ووقتها سيتم إعتقالي وشنقي في ميدان التحرير بعد محاكمة عسكرية سريعة لتحريضي (بإدارة ثورية جذرية متطورة) للشعب المصري على الخروج للصحراء الخالية من المؤسسات والوزارات والأماكن الحيوية للثورة ضد الظلم والإستبداد والفساد والتزوير والحكم العسكري ...وعاشت مصر حرة وكريمة وعادلة ويسقط حكم العسكر ! 


*......وعجبي!*

----------


## فاضــل

> ما أراه أن الميدان قام فى البداية بتقديم التنازلات للحصول على الكثير من المكاسب ثم إتضح أن تلك الطريقة كانت خاطئة تماما
> لذلك فالميدان يحاول الآن أن يغير إتجاه البوصلة
> بحيث يضغط فى إتجاه أن يجبر المجلس على أن يقدم المجلس الكثير من التنازل ليحصل المجلس على بعض المكاسب قبل أن يخسر كل شيء
> هذا هو الرهان وهو ليس رهان على مصر ولا على مستقبلها
> ففى وقت الجد سيتنازل الجميع من أجلها
> لكنك أدرى بأن المفاوض الذى يحقق أكثر المكاسب هو الأطول نفسا والأقدر على تحقيق عنصر المفاجأة والمباغتة للطرف الآخر
> وهو الأسرع تحركا والأقدر على سد كل الثغرات التى يمكن أن يؤثر بها عليه الطرف الآخر
> وأرى أن الميدان بدأ ينضج كثيرا فى هذا المضمار والذى يراهن على أن المجلس يخشى من إرتفاع سقف المطالب لدرجة تجعل المجلس لا يجد ما يمكن أن يفاوض عليه


اتفق معك با ابو حميد في كل ما تقول باستثناء نقطتين




> أن وقت الجد سيتنازل الجميع من أجل مصر


 ( و كأن كل الوقت الماضي لم يكن وقت جد) 




> و أن المفاوض الذي يحقق أكثر المكاسب هو الأطول نفسا والأقدر على تحقيق عنصر المفاجأة والمباغتة للطرف الآخر
> وهو الأسرع تحركا والأقدر على سد كل الثغرات التى يمكن أن يؤثر بها عليه الطرف الآخر


المفاوض الذي يملك قدرا اكبر من القوة يمكن أن تثقل كفته .. لمّا كانت قوة الميدان مستمده من اجتماع الشعب عليها لم يقف في طريقها أمن مركزي و لا شرطة و لا حتى رئيس

أما الآن فقد اضمحلت تلك القوة كثيرا (و لسنا هنا نبحث في اسباب اضمحلالها) و ليس ذلك فحسب و لكن المجلس العسكري دخل طرفا اساسيا في اللعبة و ليس فقط حاميا لنظام سابق لذا لابد من تغيير قواعد اللعبة بناء على التوازنات الجديدة

----------


## فاضــل

> [CENTER]*المثل الشعبي بيقول*
> *أدوا العيش لخبازه حتى لو أكل نصه*


فعلا 
و لكن حبذا لو كانت المداخلة في صلب الموضوع و ليست تفاصيل خارجة عنه حتى لو اشتملت على معلومات متخصصة

----------


## فاضــل

> الأستاذ القدير المحترم فاضل
> 
> انا عجبنى جدا جدا الموضوع والتحليل الرائع به
> وبصراحة انا بتعجبنى ردودك جدا فى الهدوء والتحدث من غير عصبية او أستفزاز
> باحس انى باستمتع وانا باقرأ وكمان باتعلم كتير قوى
> وحضرتك من الناس القليلة اللى باقرأ مشاركتهم كاملة من غير ما ازوغ كام سطر 
> لانى باحس ان هيفوتنى كتير انا فهمت وأقتنعت
> ان بلدنا عريقة ولابد ان ننهى الفترة الانتقالية باسرع وقت ممكن
> 
> شكرا استاذى


أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا يا نوفا

الشكر لك أنت على حسن القراءة و رغبة الاستفادة

مخاطبة العقل تقتضي الهدوء و لزوم المنطق 

و قبول الحق يستلزم تفتح العقل و البحث عن الحق و ليس ما يرضي النفس

لذا فالمعادلة سهلة .. و لكن التعصب للنفس هو الذي يصعبها 

أهلا و سهلا بك دائما يا نوفا 

و أكرر الشكر

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أهلا يا فاضل
> إشتقت كثيرا لموضوعاتك وتحليلاتك المتميزة
> وكانت فرحتى شديدة عندما لمحت عنوان الموضوع فجئت لأقرأه بنهم
> أخشى أن* الثلاجة يا فاضل قد أصابتها البارومة بالفعل*
> وما يبدو لى أن بداخلها طعام فاسد
> وكل ما أخشاه إن أعدنا توصيل التيار الكهربائى لها وهى على هذه الحالة فإن الطعام الفاسد سيتسبب فى إفساد الأطعمة الطازجة
> ناهيك عن أن البارومة ستحدث تسرب للهواء البارد إلى الخارج وستسبب بذلك فى عدم عمل الثرموستات
> مما سيؤدى فى النهاية إلى إحتراق الكومبريسور
> ولن يحدث ما نريده إلا بإخراج الطعام الفاسد أولا
> ...


 



> فعلا 
> و لكن حبذا لو كانت المداخلة في صلب الموضوع و ليست تفاصيل خارجة عنه حتى لو اشتملت على معلومات متخصصة


*عزيزي* 

 *فاضــل* 
 مراقب المنتدى             
*لكي تكون مراقبا للمنتدي*
*لا بد لك أن تكون منصفا*

*وبدلا من أن تناقش مشاركتي*
*في الإرادة والإدارة*
*جئت تشارك بمستصغر الأمر*

*ولو كنت تريدها نصيحة*
*فمكانها على الخاص وليس العام*
*أليس كذلك*
*يا حضرة مراقب المنتدي* 
*؟!*

*ولاتدع خلافنا القديم في الرأي*
*يعمي بصيرتك*
*ويفسد للود قضية*
*!*

*....وعجبي!*

----------


## فاضــل

> [B][SIZE=6][COLOR=Red]لكي تكون مراقبا للمنتدي
> لا بد لك أن تكون منصفا
> 
> [COLOR=Black]وبدلا من أن تناقش مشاركتي
> في الإرادة والإدارة
> جئت تشارك بمستصغر الأمر
> [/CENTER]


حاول انت و لو لمرة واحدة أن تكون منصفا لترى أنك انت الذي جئت بمستصغر الأمر و لست أنا 




> [COLOR=Indigo]ولاتدع خلافنا القديم في الرأي
> يعمي بصيرتك
> ويفسد للود قضية
> [/CENTER]


وحاول انت تغيير اسلوبك القديم في ترك مناقشة الموضوع و استخدام موضوعات الآخرين كساحة للدعاية لموضوعاتك و التي لو رغب الأعضاء في الرد عليها لردوا 

ليس لي خلاف معك بحيث يعمي بصيرتي و لكن لك اسلوبا في التعامل لا يمكنني قبوله و فظاظة في الألفاظ لا أود مقابلتها بمثلها

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

* 

*
*
نحن شعب يموت في النفاق والمجاملات 
ويكره المصارحة والمواجهة
عن أي أسلوب قديم تتكلم أنت
أتسمي التطوير أسلوبا قديما

من الذي بدأ موضوع 
البرومة وفساد الطعام
أليس هو الأخ العزيز أحمد ناصر
أم أنا الذي بدأته
أتريد مني أن أسكت أو أغمض عيناي
علي معلومة علمية خاطئة
وكأنك تطلب مني أن أسكت على الباطل
وأكيد الساكت على الباطل
هو أيضا شيطان أخرس
أليس كذلك يا حضرة مراقب المنتدي
يا أخي أعتبر مشاركتي كأنها فاصل معلوماتي
ولا تحبكها وتعقدها هكذا
ويا خوفي تطلب منا نحن المشاركين
أن ندخل المواضيع
مرتدين ملابس السهرة الرسمية والبوبينات

*
*


....وعجبي! 
*

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> اتفق معك با ابو حميد في كل ما تقول باستثناء نقطتين
> 
>  ( و كأن كل الوقت الماضي لم يكن وقت جد) 
> 
> 
> 
> المفاوض الذي يملك قدرا اكبر من القوة يمكن أن تثقل كفته .. لمّا كانت قوة الميدان مستمده من اجتماع الشعب عليها لم يقف في طريقها أمن مركزي و لا شرطة و لا حتى رئيس
> 
> أما الآن فقد اضمحلت تلك القوة كثيرا (و لسنا هنا نبحث في اسباب اضمحلالها) و ليس ذلك فحسب و لكن المجلس العسكري دخل طرفا اساسيا في اللعبة و ليس فقط حاميا لنظام سابق لذا لابد من تغيير قواعد اللعبة بناء على التوازنات الجديدة


 إذا يا فاضل هناك إرادة للتغيير وإدارة للتغيير
يبدو لى أن الميدان قد وثق فى البداية فى المجلس وترك له إدارة هذا التغيير
لكنه إكتشف خطأه فى تلك الثقة التى أخذت تتبدد يوما بعد يوم لدى الميدان
لذلك إرتفعت مطالبه إلى حد مطالبة المجلس العسكرى بالتنحى عن إدارة البلاد 
هل حقا تقلصت قوة الميدان؟
قد يبدو حقا أن هذا صحيح ظاهريا
لكن فى جوهر الأمر فالأمر ليس كذلك
المجلس العسكرى لديه فرص قليلة جدا فى أن يستمر فى إدرة هذا التغيير إن إستمر على نفس إيقاعه والذى لا يرضى طموح الشارع
وسيصطدم المجلس فى حالة تعنته وإصراره على عدم الإستجابة للتغيير الثورى بعدة عقبات 
منها أن المجلس إذا لم يتم العملية الإنتخابية بمراحلها الثلاثة فلا قبل له بمواجهة الميدان والشارع ..فالأغلبية ستتحد ضده مرة أخرى..
ومنها أنه بعد إنتهاء إنتخابات مجلس الشعب الذى قام الشعب بإنتخابه سينتقل الصراع إلى صراع سلطة التشريع ومحاسبة الحكومة بواسطة البرلمان 
والمفاجأة التى قد تذهل المجلس هو أن الفرقة التى عمل على أن يبثها بين القوى السياسية فيما بينها ..وبين تلك القوى مع الميدان سوف تذوب..
وتعود مرة أخرى حالة الغزل والتضامن والتكاتف بين أحزاب الأغلبية المنتخبة مع الميدان والشارع ..
فما يجمعهما ضد المجلس العسكرى أكثر مما يفرقهما
لم أكن أقصد أن كل ما مضى لم يكن بجد 
 وقت الجد الذى أقصده وربما كان الأحرى أن أسميه وقت الخطر..هو الوقت الذى قد يحين إذا ترائى للمجلس العسكرى الإقدام على عمل عنيف موسع وأخرق ضد الشارع لأن ذلك لو حدث فلا يمكننى أن أستبعد إحتمال حدوث إنشقاقات داخل صفوف الجيش..وهذا ما لايريده جميع المصريين بما فيهم أعضاء المجلس العسكرى
وهذا ما أود التأكيد عليه.. وأستحضر جملتك : القوات يجب أن تظل قوات وأن تظل مسلحة
هذا هو الوقت الذى لو حدث لاقدر الله فأعتقد أن الجميع لديهم إستعداد أن يقدمون بعض التنازلات لكى لا تتفاقم الأحداث على صورة تجعلنا جميعا خاسرين فى النهاية
إذا فإرادة التغيير لا تزال متوهجة لدى الميدان
وإدارته مازالت محل صراع 
من مع من ومن ضد من..سيتضح ذلك فى غضون الأسابيع القليلة القادمة..وفى رأيى أن الميدان مازال أقوى الأطراف حتى الآن وإن بدا أنه لا يشكل أغلبية عددية إلا أنه مطالبه العادلة تستطيع بسهولة أن تجتذب الأغلبية لاحقا كما إكتسبتها سابقا
تحياتى لك يا فاضل
 ::

----------


## فاضــل

> نحن شعب يموت في النفاق والمجاملات ويكره المصارحة والمواجهة
>  [/CENTER]


أرأيت اسلوبك القديم .. ها هو .. هل تسمي هذا تطويرا ؟ 




> من الذي بدأ موضوع 
> البرومة وفساد الطعام
> أليس هو الأخ العزيز أحمد ناصر
> أم أنا الذي بدأته
>  [/CENTER]


كنا نتحدث عن فساد المناخ السياسي و ليس عن أنواع الثلاجات و العجل الذي يوضع تحتها و تفاعل الحديد مع أكسجين الهواء 




> أتريد مني أن أسكت أو أغمض عيناي
> علي معلومة علمية خاطئة
> وكأنك تطلب مني أن أسكت على الباطل
> وأكيد الساكت على الباطل
> هو أيضا شيطان أخرس
> أليس كذلك يا حضرة مراقب المنتدي
> يا أخي أعتبر مشاركتي كأنها فاصل معلوماتي
> ولا تحبكها وتعقدها هكذا
> ويا خوفي تطلب منا نحن المشاركين
> ...


جعلت المعلومة العلمية خطأ لا يمكن السكوت عليه و أدخلتنا في الشياطين و ملابس السهرة الرسمية و البوبيونات 

كان يكفيك الحديث في صلب الموضوع باي شيء تريده بدلا من ادخالنا في الثلاجات و العجلات و النفاق و الشياطين و الملابس و القاء التهم و الغمز و اللمز

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> كنا نتحدث عن فساد المناخ السياسي ........


 
*أسأل مجرب وخبير* 
لتحافظوا على مناخكم السياسي من الفساد
أستعملوا ثلاجات مصنوعة بأيدي غير مصرية
بشرط أن تكون مطابقة للمواصفات القياسية الأمريكية
لصناعة المكيفات والمبردات والثلاجات
ٍِastm & nace 

....و*عجبي*!

----------


## فاضــل

> إذا يا فاضل هناك إرادة للتغيير وإدارة للتغيير
> يبدو لى أن الميدان قد وثق فى البداية فى المجلس وترك له إدارة هذا التغيير
> لكنه إكتشف خطأه فى تلك الثقة التى أخذت تتبدد يوما بعد يوم لدى الميدان
> لذلك إرتفعت مطالبه إلى حد مطالبة المجلس العسكرى بالتنحى عن إدارة البلاد 
> هل حقا تقلصت قوة الميدان؟
> قد يبدو حقا أن هذا صحيح ظاهريا
> لكن فى جوهر الأمر فالأمر ليس كذلك
> المجلس العسكرى لديه فرص قليلة جدا فى أن يستمر فى إدرة هذا التغيير إن إستمر على نفس إيقاعه والذى لا يرضى طموح الشارع
> وسيصطدم المجلس فى حالة تعنته وإصراره على عدم الإستجابة للتغيير الثورى بعدة عقبات 
> ...


تحيات بمثلها أو بأحسن منها يا أحمد 

أتفهم ما تقول جيدا و اتفق معك ايضا في مجمله و لكن لي عدة ملاحظات 

أن الاستمرار في عملية الشد و الجذب لمدة طويلة يستنزف طاقة البلد و اقتصادها و يفقد الثورة بعضا من مشجعيها .. و لك أن تعرف أن الاحتياطي النقدي من العملة الأجنبية وصل بالفعل إلى مرحلة الخطر و ليس هنا مجال استعراض الأرقام (بنهاية ديسمبر سيكون الغطاء النقدي 12 مليار دولار فقط و ذلك تحت خط الأمان)

المواجهة بين الجيش و الشعب أمر يجب أن يعمل الكل على تجنبه مهما كانت التضحيات .. فقدنا الشرطة بالفعل و هذا يكفي .. اما خسارة الجيش فلا تحتمل خصوصا مع الظرف الدولي الراهن و الملتهب 

الشباب في الميدان يلزمه رؤية سياسية و ليس فقط مجرد التعنت و الرفض لمجرد الرفض و التشكيك في النوايا على الدوام .. و لكي يكون قادرا على استعادة قوة الضغط يلزمه استعادة الإجماع 

ما يسمى بالقوى السياسية هي في حقيقة الأمر ليست قوى سياسية و لكنها قوى انتهازية لم تجد لها مكانا في الشارع و لا في الميدان و لا في عقول أو قلوب الناس و لا حتى عند المجلس العسكري لذلك لجأت في معظمها إلى التمسح بالدولة المدنية ضربا في تيار الإسلام السياسي .. و هي ايضا لم تستطع أن تقبل بالحد الأدنى الذي تفرضه الديموقراطية التي يتغنون بها و كل ما فعلوه هو محاولة فرض ديكتاتورية الأقلية الأقل عددا و تاثيرا و لكنهم الأعلى صوتا لتمكنهم من الأبواق الإعلامية التي تستغل للضرب في الخصوم و اغتيال المخالفين و إشاعة حملات الخوف و الترويع

خد مثالا لذلك التخويف من إجراء الانتخابات بحجة غياب الأمن .. و انظر كيف جرت الانتخابات

هل تسعفكم الذاكرة بالحملة المشابهة التي جرت للتخويف من إجراء الاستفتاء الذي تم في 19 مارس للتعديلات الدستورية في عز غياب الشرطة و انتشار البلطجية؟

القوى السياسية لم تجد لها مكانا في عهد مبارك غير مكان المهرج الذي يعمل بلقمته و لم نر أحدا منهم قام بدور فاعل في الثورة و لكن كل ما فعلوه هو أنهم جعلوا من أنفسهم أول المدعوين على مائدة الثورة لعلهم ينالون شيئا لم يستطيعو نيله قبل ذلك و نتائج الانتخابات في مرحلتها الأولى تشير إلى أنهم لن ينالوا شيئا يستحق .. و الجزاء من جنس العمل .. فهم لا يستحقون

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*الهدف الأساسي* 
هو ليس خسارة الجيش 
إنما هو رحيله للثكنات العسكرية اليوم قبل غدا
لأداء وظائفه الأساسية والطبيعية
واضعين في المقام الأول 
أن الجيش 
هو ليس المجلس العسكري المباركي
وأن المجلس العسكري هو ليس الجيش
فالجيش لن يضيع ولن يتبخر بسبب غياب وتبخر
هذا المجلس العسكري المباركي
والحل الجذري لما نحن فيه 
هو العمل الجماعي بروح الفريق
كل في مجال تخصصه ومجال خبرته
تحت قيادة وإدارة مدنية رشيدة
وهذا متوفر والحمدلله
بشرط أن تخلص النوايا
ويعود قادة الجيش المصري
خادمين للوطن وليسوا أسياده

....وعجبي!

----------


## اليمامة

أهلا بك يا فاضل ..
اشتقنا لمثل هكذا موضوعات تخاطبنا بهدوء ومنطق وتعاطف 
الحقيقة قرأت ربما أكثر من ثلاث مرات هذا الطرح العميق الذى يمس جذور الحدث..وفى كل قراءة أكتشف أكثر وأفهم أكثر 
ثم أخرج بحصيلة مشبعة من الإكتفاء بذات هذا الطرح تشعرنى بالإطمئنان والأمان لمجرد أن هناك تحليل أو تفسير منطقى يريح النفس ولو قليلا أو مؤقتا من عناء اللخبطة التى حدثت وتستمر ..ولا أجد فى نفسى إلا هذا الإرتواء الذى أعتقد أننا نحتاجه اليوم جدا أكثر من مجرد الصياح ..نحتاج لصوت عاقل ونبيل................................ وصمت ..
كما أسجل إعجابى بالنقاش الخلاق المثمر بينك وبين أحمد ناصر ..حقا نتعلم ونعرف من عقولكم المرتبة أحسن تعليما ..

شكرا جزيلا 

 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> الهدف الأساسي 
> هو ليس خسارة الجيش 
> إنما هو رحيله للثكنات العسكرية اليوم قبل غدا
> لأداء وظائفه الأساسية والطبيعية
> واضعين في المقام الأول 
> أن الجيش 
> هو ليس المجلس العسكري المباركي
> وأن المجلس العسكري هو ليس الجيش
> فالجيش لن يضيع ولن يتبخر بسبب غياب وتبخر
> ...


كنت أتحدث عن الحالة التي قصدها أحمد عندما يضع المجلس العسكري نفسه في صدام مسلح مع شباب التحرير بحيث يحدث انشقاق في الجيش و ليس عن ترك المجلس للسلطة

من حسن الطالع أن المجلس العسكري لا يمكن أن يكون كاذبا بنفس القدر الذي كان عليه مبارك و رجاله .. المجلس العسكري أناس يعرفون معنى الشرف العسكري و المصداقية لذا يفترض فيهم تسليم السلطة كما وعدوا بحلول نهاية يونيو القادم و تلك فترة يمكن احتمالها 

التحدي الحقيقي سيكون امام النظام الجديد اي الرئيس القادم و الهيئة التشريعية المنتخبة و السلطة التنفيذية .. هل سيستطيعون تغيير ثقافة "النظام" و ثقافة "الشعب"

ثقافة النظام تعني تحويل الحكم فعليا لحكم مدني (و ليس عسكري) 

و ثقافة الشعب تعني استرجاع ارادة الفعل و إيقاظ الضمير 

و لعل للحديث عن ذلك مناسبة أخرى

----------


## فاضــل

> أهلا بك يا فاضل ..
> اشتقنا لمثل هكذا موضوعات تخاطبنا بهدوء ومنطق وتعاطف 
> الحقيقة قرأت ربما أكثر من ثلاث مرات هذا الطرح العميق الذى يمس جذور الحدث..وفى كل قراءة أكتشف أكثر وأفهم أكثر 
> ثم أخرج بحصيلة مشبعة من الإكتفاء بذات هذا الطرح تشعرنى بالإطمئنان والأمان لمجرد أن هناك تحليل أو تفسير منطقى يريح النفس ولو قليلا أو مؤقتا من عناء اللخبطة التى حدثت وتستمر ..ولا أجد فى نفسى إلا هذا الإرتواء الذى أعتقد أننا نحتاجه اليوم جدا أكثر من مجرد الصياح ..نحتاج لصوت عاقل ونبيل................................ وصمت ..
> كما أسجل إعجابى بالنقاش الخلاق المثمر بينك وبين أحمد ناصر ..حقا نتعلم ونعرف من عقولكم المرتبة أحسن تعليما ..
> 
> شكرا جزيلا


أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا يا ندى

في الحقيقة من يستحق الشكر هو من يستطيع القراءة بتجرد و إعمال العقل .. فالتجرد و إعمال العقل و تحييد الهوى هو السبيل لتبين الحق من الباطل و هو ايضا السبيل لتلمس الطريق في اوقات الفتن الشديدة كتلك التي نعيشها 

الشيء الذي يشعرنا بمزيد اللخبطة هو الضوضاء القادمة من كل اتجاه و التشكيك في كل شيء و القاء التهم و تبادل مصطلحات التخوين و الخصومة لذا ستكون المهمة الموكلة لأي حكومة تقبل العمل في هذا الجو مهمة انتحارية بالفعل 

هناك في علم الإدارة مشكلة اسمها Paralysis by Analysis و هي الترجمة الحرفية لما نعايشه الآن "الشلل الناتج عن كثرة تحليل الموقف" 

كثرة التحليل و التشخيص تؤدي إلى طوفان احتمالات تكون في الغالب نظريات غير قابلة للتطبيق

كثرة الآراء تشتت العقل و تشق وحدة الصف

المشكلة تكون أكبر لو صاحب ذلك الشلل تشكيك في النوايا و افتقاد و افقاد للثقة .. و هذا هو الدور المشين الذي تقوم به ما تسمى "النخبة" السياسية الآن

و لعل ذلك يكون محل البحث في الموضوع القادم إن شاء الله قريبا 


شكر بشكر مثله .. أو يزيد
 :f2: 


و أشكر أحمد جزيل الشكر على أريحيته المعهودة التي توسع افق النقاش إلى ابعد حدوده مع الاحتفاظ بأدب و جودة النقاش 

 :f2:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
الصراحه جمال النقاش انساني صلب ماكنت اود التعقيب عليه .. (ليس باتفاق ولكن باختلاف ) ..
فكل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع و لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع . .. 





التغيير التدريجي لكونه على خطوات جزئية فيمكن متابعة الانحراف عن الطريق المؤدي إليه بسرعة و سهولة و اتخاذ خطوات تصحيحية سريعة لترشيد و توجيه الأفعال نحو الهدف المحدد سلفا
أما التغيير الجذري فلكونه حاد و مفاجيء فيصعب التكهن بما يمكن أن يحدث و لذا يصعب اتخاذ خطوات تصحيحية قبل استفحال الأوضاع الجديدة الناتجة عن هذا التغيير
التغيير التدريجي لا يحدث فيه تغير كبير في موازين القوي و توزيعها على الأطراف المتأثرة بالتغيير لذا تكون مقاومته اقل
في حين التغيير الجذري (الثوري) يقوم بإعادة توزيع القوة و السلطة مما يتسبب في فوضى كبيرة في مراحله الأولى حيث تنتقل القوة و السلطة من أناس كانوا يتمتعون بها (و بالتالي يقاومون هذا التغيير بقوه و هذا ما يمكن أن يطلق عليه الثورة المضادة أو مقاومة التغيير) إلى أناس لم يكونوا يتمتعون بها و لم يستطيعوا بعد فهم آلياتها و كيفية التعامل معها فيتخبطون و قد يسيئون استخدام السلطة و يحولونها إلى اداة للبطش و الإقصاء
التغيير التدريجي لا ينشأ عنه اوضاع جديدة بعيدة عن التصور أو الواقع في حين أن التغيير الجذري (أو الثوري) فغالبا ما ينشأ عنه أوضاع لم تكن في حسبان ابرع المخططين له (بفرض انه يتم بتخطيط مسبق)
			
		

تصور عندنا حصل العكس يافاضل .. 
عكس الكلام ده تماما وان كنت اتفق في صحته نظريا لكن للاسف عمليا كان العكس هو الصحيح ..وهذا ربما لسبب اخر جوهري .. حيث انك قمت باظهار الفوارق بين التغيير الجذري والتغيير الثوري
وهي فوارق صحيحه .. لكن السؤال : من هو الذي يتولي اداره هذا التغيير ؟
الواقع العملي يقول انه المجلس العسكري .. والواقع يقول ايضا اخي الكريم .. ان مايقوم به المجلس من تغيير (اذا جاز لنا ان نسميه تغييرا) انما هو تغيير من وضع المفترض اننا نسير اليه 
وهو يريد ان يثبت اقدامنا مكاننا وفقط يشعرنا بان ارض تدور حول نفسها وفقط .. ولا داعي لشرح ملابسات ذلك ودلائله فعلي الاكيد انك ملم بها جميعا..
والدليل انك في اظهر الفوارق بين التغيير الجذري والتغيير الثوري ذكرت في حديثك ((الفوضي) : 
الفوضي تظهر اكثر في التغيير الثوري علي اساس ان الوضع الجديد ليس له سيناريو مرسوما مقدما .. جميل كلامك .. لكن ها نحن في تغيير تدريجي (مفترض يعني ) .. والفوضي موجوده ومنتشره .. 
قلت ايضا اخي الكريم : ان التغيير الثوري يخلق ثوره مضاده .. كلام جميل ... لكن ايضا العكس هو الحاصل الان 
تغيير تدريجي .. والثوره المضاده اصبحت هي صاحبه التاثير الاقوي .. وحوصر ميدان التحرير للاسف !

قلت ايضا سيدي ان التغيير الثوري يحتاج الي عقل .. وهو كلام جميل وغايه في المنطقيه والموضوعيه .. 
ولكن باسقاط هذا علي الوضع الحالي في مصر : نجد ان الذي يقود عمليه التغيير اصلا ليس منوطا بها ..
نعم المجلس العسكري اصبح من امد بعيد لايعبر عن الثوره ابدا ..وبالتالي اصبح قائد السياره لايعرف الي اين يسير ويغض سمعه وبصره عن راكبي تلك السياره الي الطريق الذين يريدون السير اليه ..
ببساطه يااخي الفاضل : الثوره لم تحكم .. ولم يان لها حتي الان ان تتخذ قرارا واحدا يمثلها .. حتي المثال الذي سقته بعصام شرف .. هو مثال حي 
حقا : عصام شرف كان مثالا علي اراده التغيير ولكنهم سلبوه صلاحياته (وهو مسؤل) .. وانفردو هم بثبات الوضع علي ماهو عليه

التقطه الاخيره : وهو مثال الثلاجه التي يخشي منها كثره الثلج ""
هاقولك علي مثال تاني اوضح في الدلاله اخي الكريم ""

حين نريد ان نقوم بتصطيب ويندوز جديد .. شرطا وحتما ان نقوم بفورمات للويندوز الجديد .. خاصه اذا كان ملئ بالفيروسات
فنقوم بالاسكان وفورمات .. ثم نبدا تصطيب الويندوز الجديد .. 
واذا قمنا بتنزيل نسخه ويندوز جديده ولم نقم بفورمات للنسخه القديمه .. فاننا حقا لم نفعل شيئا .. لان الجديده ستاتي بمشاكلها 

هذا مااود اقوله
اننا حتي الان لم يحن لنا ان نبدا تغيير اصلا .. لاننا في الاساس لم ننتهي بعد من عمل الفورمات اللازم للنظام القديم
بل للاسف .. اصبح هذا النظام ..اشرس من ذي قبل ..
وليس هناك فائده ترجي من تنزيل نسخه ويندوز جديده قبل ان ازاله النسخه القديمه باكملها ..
وجهاز الكمبيوتر (الدوله ) لن يصيبه مكروه ولا ضرر .. لان المهندس موجود ويرجو اصلاح الجهااز حتي لو علي حساب دمائه وعينيه ..


دمت بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هناك في علم الإدارة مشكلة اسمها paralysis by analysis و هي الترجمة الحرفية لما نعايشه الآن "الشلل الناتج عن كثرة تحليل الموقف" 
> 
> كثرة التحليل و التشخيص تؤدي إلى طوفان احتمالات تكون في الغالب نظريات غير قابلة للتطبيق
> 
> كثرة الآراء تشتت العقل و تشق وحدة الصف


 



> هناك في علم الإدارة مشكلة اسمها paralysis by analysis


 

 :: عزيزي فاضل

إذا كانت مشكلة متكررة ومزمنة بالفعل فلا بد من تحليلها بإستخدام rca لإقتلاعها من جذورها حتى لا تتكرر مرة أخري في المستقبل وأكيد من يقوموا بالتحليل غير مؤهلين وغير مدربين للقيام بالتحليل ومن ثم أصبحت مشكلة بالنسبة للإدارة السيئة




> كثرة الآراء تشتت العقل و تشق وحدة الصف


عن أي عقول تتكلم أكيد أنت تقصد عقول العامة والغير متخصصة 


 ::  
....وعجبي!

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*
> *الصراحه جمال النقاش انساني صلب ماكنت اود التعقيب عليه .. (ليس باتفاق ولكن باختلاف ) ..*
> *فكل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع و لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع . ..* 
> 
> 
> *تصور عندنا حصل العكس يافاضل ..* 
> *عكس الكلام ده تماما وان كنت اتفق في صحته نظريا لكن للاسف عمليا كان العكس هو الصحيح ..وهذا ربما لسبب اخر جوهري .. حيث انك قمت باظهار الفوارق بين التغيير الجذري والتغيير الثوري*
> *وهي فوارق صحيحه .. لكن السؤال : من هو الذي يتولي اداره هذا التغيير ؟*
> *الواقع العملي يقول انه المجلس العسكري .. والواقع يقول ايضا اخي الكريم .. ان مايقوم به المجلس من تغيير (اذا جاز لنا ان نسميه تغييرا) انما هو تغيير من وضع المفترض اننا نسير اليه* 
> ...


الله ...الله ...الله أكبر
صحيح إللي خلف مماتشي 
أصبت الهدف تماما
وفرمتها بصحيح
أبني العزيز محمد
وخد دي من عندي

ما حدث في مصر 
هو
نصف ثورة ونصف إنقلاب عسكري
من أقوال عماد أديب
مع مرور الوقت
تغير الحال 
والإنقلاب العسكري أبتلع الثورة 
وبكده العالم 
كله World 
شرب المقلب العسكري
وخدوا المجلس وسيبونا الرئاسة



 :: 


....وعجبي!

----------


## فاضــل

> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله*
> *الصراحه جمال النقاش انساني صلب ماكنت اود التعقيب عليه .. (ليس باتفاق ولكن باختلاف ) ..*
> *فكل الشكر لصاحب الموضوع و لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع . ..*


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

أهلا و سهلا و و مرحبا يا محمد

و أقابل شكرك بشكر مثله أو يزيد .. و اشاركك شكر كل من تفضل بالمشاركة أو القراءة

في حقيقة الأمر لا أظن ان هناك اختلاف حقيقي كذلك الذي عنيته بين القوسين و لكن مجرد اختلاف في زاوية النظر و لعل ما يأتي يكون فيه بعض التوضيح

*



وهي فوارق صحيحه .. لكن السؤال : من هو الذي يتولي اداره هذا التغيير ؟


*


> *الواقع العملي يقول انه المجلس العسكري .. والواقع يقول ايضا اخي الكريم .. ان مايقوم به المجلس من تغيير (اذا جاز لنا ان نسميه تغييرا) انما هو تغيير من وضع المفترض اننا نسير اليه*





> 


*تلك هي النقطة الجوهرية لفهم الموضوع بشكل صحيح: من القائم على أمر التغيير؟*
*كل ما شرحته وفصلته أنا من خلال رأس الموضوع عن آلية إدارة التغيير كان مبنيا على أن من يريد التغيير هو الذي يقوم بإدراته .. و هذا قد حدث أثناء الثورة و حتى تنحي الرئيس المخلوع*

*اما بعد ذلك فقد تسلم المجلس العسكري إدارة المرحلة* 

*الثورة بطبيعتها تغيير جذري .. و التغيير الجذري يلزمه قوة و سلطة لمن يقوم بإدارته حتى يتمكن من إدارة المفاجئات و من انهاء أو تحييد الثورة المضادة و التي هي الخطر الأكبر على أي تغيير جذري*

*المجلس العسكري أناس منضبطون بطبعهم يقدسون تسلسل القيادة و هذا النمط تحديدا أبعد الناس عن القيام بمغامرات أو تغييرات جذرية لذا تجدهم يفضلون بقاء الحالة الراهنة و تمديدها لأطول امد ممكن لعل الأمور تتحلحل من تلقاء نفسها و لكنهم لا يدركون أن تأخير الحلول يصعب الحل و يراكم المشاكل* 

*هناك نقطة جوهرية في فكر العسكر و هي أنهم عندما يتولون السلطة فليس من السهل التنازل عنها لمن لا يضمنون ولاءه (حيث أن الولاء و تسلسل القيادة لضمان الأمن و البقاء Survival and security هي في صلب عقيدة العسكر) و هذا هو سر تقبلهم لعصام شرف و اختيارهم للجنزوري*

*تقبل عصام شرف لم يكن لأنه أتى من الميدان فقط و لكن لأنه يمكن استئناسه* 

*اختيار الجنزوري لأنه لن يدخل في صدام مباشر مع المجلس* 

*و لكن هناك فرق بين الحالتين كبير*

*عصام شرف كان يملك شرعية الثورة و لكنه كان يفتقر لمهارة و قوة الإدارة التي كان يمكن أن ترجحا كفته لو دخل في صدام مع المجلس العسكري*

*الجنزوري يفتقد لشرعية الثورة و لكنه يمتلك مهارة و قوة الإدارة التي تجعله يستطيع التفاهم مع المجلس للوصول إلى حلول دون الضرورة للجوء إلى الصدام المباشر ( و تلك النقطة يفهمها بعض مرشحي الرئاسة الحاليين و الذين اجتمعوا مع المجلس العسكري و ارتضوا الجنزوري سرا و رفضوه علانية)*

*



			
				الفوضي تظهر اكثر في التغيير الثوري علي اساس ان الوضع الجديد ليس له سيناريو مرسوما مقدما .. جميل كلامك .. لكن ها نحن في تغيير تدريجي (مفترض يعني ) .. والفوضي موجوده ومنتشره ..
			
		

* 

الفوضى الناتجة عن التغيير تختلف عن الفوضى الناتجة عن غياب الأمن و غياب النظام 
التغيير الجذري يحدث تغيير في موازين القوى مما يستدعي حالة من إعادة ترتيب الأوضاع وفقا للتوازنات الجديدة .. أما الفوضى الحالية فهي نتيجة لغياب الشرطة و لغياب النظام و اللذان لم يكونا من أهداف الثورة أصلا و لم يكونا ايضا من أهداف التغيير التدريجي الذي يحاول أن يقوم به المجلس العسكري .. هناك واقع جديد على الأرض يستلزم التعامل معه كحقيقة واقعه 




> *قلت ايضا سيدي ان التغيير الثوري يحتاج الي عقل .. وهو كلام جميل وغايه في المنطقيه والموضوعيه ..* 
> *ولكن باسقاط هذا علي الوضع الحالي في مصر : نجد ان الذي يقود عمليه التغيير اصلا ليس منوطا بها ..*


المجلس العسكري لا يقود عملية تغيير ثورى حيث ان الثورة ليست من ضمن آليات العسكر و لكنه يقود "مرحلة انتقالية" و المرحلة الانتقالية من وجهة نظر العسكر ينبغي أن تمر باقل قدر من الخسائر و الاهتزازات في حين أن إدارة ثورة تستلزم خطوات كبيرة و سريعة و المخاطرة باعلى هامش مخاطرة ممكن لذا يخطيء من يتصور أن المجلس سيقوم بإدارة الثورة بعقلية الثوار 
عقلية الثائر عقلية هجومية قتالية تقوم على المخاطرة للحد الأقصى في حين أن عقلية العسكر (خصوصا في منطقتنا) عقلية دفاعية تستبعد المخاطرة و تقدس الانضباط .. و الانضباط في جوهره هو رفض للمخاطرة و اتباع محكم للأوامر التي تأتي حسب تسلسل القيادة .. و هذا ربما يفسر الاختلاف الكبير بين طلبات الميدان و قرارات المجلس

*



اننا حتي الان لم يحن لنا ان نبدا تغيير اصلا .. لاننا في الاساس لم ننتهي بعد من عمل الفورمات اللازم للنظام القديم


*


> *بل للاسف .. اصبح هذا النظام ..اشرس من ذي قبل ..*
> *وليس هناك فائده ترجي من تنزيل نسخه ويندوز جديده قبل ان ازاله النسخه القديمه باكملها ..*
> *وجهاز الكمبيوتر (الدوله ) لن يصيبه مكروه ولا ضرر .. لان المهندس موجود ويرجو اصلاح الجهااز حتي لو علي حساب دمائه وعينيه ..*




*هذه نقطة يمكن أن يختلف فيها التقدير حيث أنه عند عمل الفورمات قد تجد Bad Sectors لا يمكن اصلاحها بالفورمات و يلزم ساعتها تنزيل الويندوز على قرص صلب جديد .. ساعتها ربما تقبل إصلاح الويندوز القديم لو لم يكن هناك من خيار .. أو تغير القرص الصلب .. و أين لنا* *من وطن جديد؟*

*ضرب الأمثلة دائما يأخذنا إلى أن نحصر أنفسنا داخل تفاصيل تلك الأمثلة .. و ليس بالضرورة أن تتطابق الأمثلة مع الواقع فهي في اصلها مجرد أمثلة و ليست واقعا* 




> *وجهاز الكمبيوتر (الدوله ) لن يصيبه مكروه ولا ضرر .. لان المهندس موجود ويرجو اصلاح الجهااز حتي لو علي حساب دمائه وعينيه ..*


المشكلة أن المهندس هذه المرة يمكن أن يضطر إلى التضحية بالجسم كله و ليس فقط دمه و عينيه .. و هذه هي النقطة التي ينبغي فيها قبول اختلاف التقدير .. الاختلاف ليس على الهدف و لا على المبدأ .. الاختلاف على تقدير العواقب

شكرا جزيلا يا محمد على إتاحة الفرصة لبيان مواطن الاتفاق و التي هي أكثر بكثير من مواطن الخلاف.. 

و أهلا بك دائما

----------


## اليمامة

> أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا يا ندى
> 
> في الحقيقة من يستحق الشكر هو من يستطيع القراءة بتجرد و إعمال العقل .. فالتجرد و إعمال العقل و تحييد الهوى هو السبيل لتبين الحق من الباطل و هو ايضا السبيل لتلمس الطريق في اوقات الفتن الشديدة كتلك التي نعيشها 
> 
> الشيء الذي يشعرنا بمزيد اللخبطة هو الضوضاء القادمة من كل اتجاه و التشكيك في كل شيء و القاء التهم و تبادل مصطلحات التخوين و الخصومة لذا ستكون المهمة الموكلة لأي حكومة تقبل العمل في هذا الجو مهمة انتحارية بالفعل 
> 
> هناك في علم الإدارة مشكلة اسمها Paralysis by Analysis و هي الترجمة الحرفية لما نعايشه الآن "الشلل الناتج عن كثرة تحليل الموقف" 
> 
> كثرة التحليل و التشخيص تؤدي إلى طوفان احتمالات تكون في الغالب نظريات غير قابلة للتطبيق
> ...


أهلا بك يا فاضل 
شكرا على حوارك الثرى الممتع الذى يضيف عمقا للعمق فى كل مرة ..
بالضبط هذا ما وددت التعبير عنه .." الشلل الناتج عن كثرة تحليل الموقف " ..وهذا ما أودى بالناس مؤخرا للقلق وفقدان الثقة والفتور ..حتى أنهم فقدوا اكتراثهم بما يجرى فى التحرير وثواره ..أتحدث عن الناس العادية وأيضا فئة لا يستهان بها من المتعلمين والمثقفين الذين فقدوا صبرهم فى الإستماع للكلام الملحمى الكبير والخطير الناتج من " القضية " الثورية التى هى أهم من الإنتخابات نفسها والقوائم والمرشحين وغيره ..بعد أن أصبح على رأس الأولويات تنفيذ أى قرارات نابعة فقط من " القضية الثورية " و استجابة لشىء واحد فقط هو " مطلب الثورة " ..

لا أحد طبعا ينكر على التحرير وثواره المضى فى انجاح ثورتهم التى هى ثورتنا ..هى ما أوصلتنا لما نحن عليه الآن من مناقشات وبحوث فى مستقبل بلادنا ولكن الخوف أصبح من أنه لم يعد هناك شىء مرضى ..شىء يرضينا ويسد رمق الثورة والنهم الثورى الحاد الذى أصابنا ..

ان السؤال هو ..اذا فعل المجلس العسكرى كل متطلبات " الأجندة الثورية " ..هل سيكفى ذلك ..أم أننا سنفرح ثم لا يلبث الفرح أن ينخفض معدله لتظهر متطلبات أخرى جديدة فى الأفق ؟!

قال "أحمد رجب " في زاويته "نصف كلمة"  في جريدة "الأخبار" منذ أيام .. إن حال المصريين الذين يتلهون بجدالات جوفاء حول الانتخابات والسياسات والوثائق الدستورية.. يشبه حال سكان بيزنطة التي كان أهلها يتجادلون في جنس الملائكة.. والأعداء على الأبواب!

لهذه الدرجة انشغلنا جدا فى ميدان التحرير وكأنه الحل الذى سينزل من سماءه كمهدى منتظر فى حين ان ثمة مشكلات وقضايل لن تحل بالتأكيد باعتصامات وتظاهرات ..

لابد فعلا يا فاضل من أن نجد سبيلا سريعا للخروج من تلك الدائرة المغلقة والمهلكة لنبدأ من جديد ولعل هذه الانتخابات تكون المخرج وبارقة الأمل المرتقبة ..

شكرا جزيلا لك 

 :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> أ
>  المجلس العسكرى



لا تقولي  
المجلس العسكري

وقولي  
المجلس العسكري الإنقلابي



 :: 
....وعجبي!

----------


## علاء زين الدين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
مرور سريع لتسجيل تقديري للطرح الذي فتح المجال لهذا النقاش المفيد. ولي عودة إن شاء الله. لكن أعقب في عجالة أن الصورة في نظري أكثر تعقيداً من حيث المعطيات على الأرض وعدد اللاعبين وتنوع أهدافهم مما تبدو لنا في هذا الحوار. وربما يكون تجاوز هذا التعقيد سبباً في الإخفاق حين نحاول أن نحيط بحقيقة الوضع حتى نصل إلى حله، أقول ذلك رغم تحذير أخينا العزيز فاضل من الشلل بالتحليل. وأعطي بعض الأمثلة .. وما زلت في عجالة .. فالميدان لم يعد ميداناً واحداً، وأنا لا أقصد ميادين العباسية أو مصطفى محمود، فهذه لا عبرة لها، وإنما ميدان التحرير نفسه لم يعد ميداناً واحداً، وكذلك الميادين الأخرى المماثلة، كلها تشرذمت بين مجموعات مختلفة بأهداف متنوعة، تتناقض أحياناً. 

كما نخطئ إذا اعتبرنا أن المجلس العسكري نفسه لا يهتم إلا بعبور الفترة الانتقالية فلا نعيب عليه إلا البطء أو الحذر الناتج عن العقلية العسكرية، فقد اتضح أن للمجلس أهدافه الخاصة ورؤيته للإطار الذي سيرضى به لشكل الدولة عند تسليم السلطة، وبحيث يكون هذا التسليم صورياً في جانب حيوي منه.

ثم هناك تعدد الشرعيات بين الشرعية الثورية التي تفقد مضمونها يوماً بعد يوم بسبب حالة الميدان المذكورة سالفاً، وشرعية سلطة الأمر الواقع المتمثلة في المجلس العسكري والتي يُختلف على منبعها، أهي مستمدة من الشرعية الثورية أم هي شرعية الضرورة الناشئة عن زوال كل مؤسسات الدولة أو عجزها إلا المؤسسة العسكرية أم هي شرعية التفويض الشعبي بموجب استفتاء مارس كما يكرر أعضاء المجلس العسكري، ثم هنا الشرعية الدستورية والتي تتمثل في التعديلات الدستورية من جهة وما أتبعها من إعلانات دستورية من جهة أخرى وهي حالياً خاضعة بالكامل لإرادة المجلس العسكري، ثم أخيراً الشرعية الناشئة عن العملية الانتخابية والتي ربما تمثل المقياس القطعي الوحيد المتاح لإرادة الشعب في الوقت الراهن.

فهذا سرد سريع للمعطيات الرئيسية التي لدينا، وأعود إن شاء الله لاحقاً لمشاركتكم الحوار.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
> مرور سريع لتسجيل تقديري للطرح الذي فتح المجال لهذا النقاش المفيد. ولي عودة إن شاء الله. لكن أعقب في عجالة أن الصورة في نظري أكثر تعقيداً من حيث المعطيات على الأرض وعدد اللاعبين وتنوع أهدافهم مما تبدو لنا في هذا الحوار. وربما يكون تجاوز هذا التعقيد سبباً في الإخفاق حين نحاول أن نحيط بحقيقة الوضع حتى نصل إلى حله، أقول ذلك رغم تحذير أخينا العزيز فاضل من الشلل بالتحليل. وأعطي بعض الأمثلة .. وما زلت في عجالة .. فالميدان لم يعد ميداناً واحداً، وأنا لا أقصد ميادين العباسية أو مصطفى محمود، فهذه لا عبرة لها، وإنما ميدان التحرير نفسه لم يعد ميداناً واحداً، وكذلك الميادين الأخرى المماثلة، كلها تشرذمت بين مجموعات مختلفة بأهداف متنوعة، تتناقض أحياناً. 
> 
> كما نخطئ إذا اعتبرنا أن المجلس العسكري نفسه لا يهتم إلا بعبور الفترة الانتقالية فلا نعيب عليه إلا البطء أو الحذر الناتج عن العقلية العسكرية، فقد اتضح أن للمجلس أهدافه الخاصة ورؤيته للإطار الذي سيرضى به لشكل الدولة عند تسليم السلطة، وبحيث يكون هذا التسليم صورياً في جانب حيوي منه.
> 
> ثم هناك تعدد الشرعيات بين الشرعية الثورية التي تفقد مضمونها يوماً بعد يوم بسبب حالة الميدان المذكورة سالفاً، وشرعية سلطة الأمر الواقع المتمثلة في المجلس العسكري والتي يُختلف على منبعها، أهي مستمدة من الشرعية الثورية أم هي شرعية الضرورة الناشئة عن زوال كل مؤسسات الدولة أو عجزها إلا المؤسسة العسكرية أم هي شرعية التفويض الشعبي بموجب استفتاء مارس كما يكرر أعضاء المجلس العسكري، ثم هنا الشرعية الدستورية والتي تتمثل في التعديلات الدستورية من جهة وما أتبعها من إعلانات دستورية من جهة أخرى وهي حالياً خاضعة بالكامل لإرادة المجلس العسكري، ثم أخيراً الشرعية الناشئة عن العملية الانتخابية والتي ربما تمثل المقياس القطعي الوحيد المتاح لإرادة الشعب في الوقت الراهن.
> 
> فهذا سرد سريع للمعطيات الرئيسية التي لدينا، وأعود إن شاء الله لاحقاً لمشاركتكم الحوار.



 :: أخي العزيز علاء زين الدين
أسمح لي أن ألفت نظركم في عجالة سريعة أنه قد فاتكم واحدة من أهم المعطيات ألا وهي أن هذا المجلس العسكري المخادع  والذي لم يخدع مصر فقط بل خدع العالم كله بأنه أدعى كذبا أنه حامي للثورة بينما هو مجلس عسكري إنقلابي لا يقبل به العالم كله ولا تعترف به الحكومات (وتذكر إنقلابات عسكر موريتانيا وعدم إعتراف العالم بها) ومن ثم كانت خدعته وإدعائه أنه خرج ليحمي الثورة  مختبئاً داخل حصان طروادة موديل 2011!




 :: 

...وعجبي!

----------


## فاضــل

> أهلا بك يا فاضل 
> شكرا على حوارك الثرى الممتع الذى يضيف عمقا للعمق فى كل مرة ..
> 
> ان السؤال هو ..اذا فعل المجلس العسكرى كل متطلبات " الأجندة الثورية " ..هل سيكفى ذلك ..أم أننا سنفرح ثم لا يلبث الفرح أن ينخفض معدله لتظهر متطلبات أخرى جديدة فى الأفق ؟!
> 
> قال "أحمد رجب " في زاويته "نصف كلمة" في جريدة "الأخبار" منذ أيام .. إن حال المصريين الذين يتلهون بجدالات جوفاء حول الانتخابات والسياسات والوثائق الدستورية.. يشبه حال سكان بيزنطة التي كان أهلها يتجادلون في جنس الملائكة.. والأعداء على الأبواب!
> 
> لهذه الدرجة انشغلنا جدا فى ميدان التحرير وكأنه الحل الذى سينزل من سماءه كمهدى منتظر فى حين ان ثمة مشكلات وقضايل لن تحل بالتأكيد باعتصامات وتظاهرات ..
> 
> ...


أهلا و سهلا و مرحبا يا ندى 

الشكر يتكرر و يتزايد لاهتمامك بالقضية و تفاعلك معها 

 :f2: 

يا ليت لنا مثل حال بيزنطة لكانت المصيبة أهون و لكن مصيبتنا في كل الفرقاء الذين لم يعد أحد منهم يفكر في الوطن و لا في المصلحة و لكن تفرغ الكل للطعن في الكل لذا فالخسارة عامة و طامة و ليست فقط في استهلاك الوقت في مناقشات عبثية 

لو كانت الثورة المضادة قد نجحت في شيء فهي قد نجحت بامتياز في شق الصف و تحويل الدفة من المستقبل إلى الماضي .. و ساعدها في ذلك من وقع في الفخ بإرادته 

انظري إلى مضمون كل الحوارات ستجدينها تدور في فلك الماضي و حتى احتمالات المستقبل كلها مبنية على خلافات و عداوات و تربصات و تخويفات و فزاعات الماضي

لذا لابد من هدنة يتوقف فيها الكل عن الكلام .. الكل بلا استثناء .. لنستطيع النظر إلى الأمام 

و سيكون هذا محور الموضوع القادم إن شاء الله   


شكر بشكر مثله و زيادة

 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
> مرور سريع لتسجيل تقديري للطرح الذي فتح المجال لهذا النقاش المفيد. ولي عودة إن شاء الله.  
> فهذا سرد سريع للمعطيات الرئيسية التي لدينا، وأعود إن شاء الله لاحقاً لمشاركتكم الحوار.


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته

و تحية سريعة و مؤقتة لهذه الإطلالة السريعة و أدخر تعقيبي لحين العودة التي ننتظرها بشغف 

و اشكر لهذا الحوار أن أتى بك إلينا يا باشمهندس علاء فقد اشتقنا لمداخلاتك الغنية الرصينة

و أهلا بك في كل الأوقات

----------


## علاء زين الدين

> أخي العزيز علاء زين الدين
> أسمح لي أن ألفت نظركم في عجالة سريعة أنه قد فاتكم واحدة من أهم المعطيات ألا وهي أن هذا المجلس العسكري المخادع  والذي لم يخدع مصر فقط بل خدع العالم كله بأنه أدعى كذبا أنه حامي للثورة بينما هو مجلس عسكري إنقلابي لا يقبل به العالم كله ولا تعترف به الحكومات (وتذكر إنقلابات عسكر موريتانيا وعدم إعتراف العالم بها) ومن ثم كانت خدعته وإدعائه أنه خرج ليحمي الثورة  مختبئاً داخل حصان طروادة موديل 2011!


مرحباً أخي الفاضل دكتور جمال. أعتقد أن عبارتي التالية تشمل المعنى الذي ذكرته مع شيء مع التحفظ وليس النفي. التحفظ من جهة عدم استقراء النوايا في بداية الأمر وإنما بنيت حكمي على تسلسل الأمور: 





> كما نخطئ إذا اعتبرنا أن المجلس العسكري نفسه لا يهتم إلا بعبور الفترة الانتقالية فلا نعيب عليه إلا البطء أو الحذر الناتج عن العقلية العسكرية، فقد اتضح أن للمجلس أهدافه الخاصة ورؤيته للإطار الذي سيرضى به لشكل الدولة عند تسليم السلطة، وبحيث يكون هذا التسليم صورياً في جانب حيوي منه.

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> مرحباً أخي الفاضل دكتور جمال. أعتقد أن عبارتي التالية تشمل المعنى الذي ذكرته مع شيء مع التحفظ وليس النفي. التحفظ من جهة عدم استقراء النوايا في بداية الأمر وإنما بنيت حكمي على تسلسل الأمور:


 
 ::  أخي الفاضل علاء زين الدين 
أنا أعترف بشئ واحد هو أنني دوغري وصريح بعكسك أنت عزيزي علاء فأنت ديبلوماسي منمق الكلمات والجمل وصراحتك مستترة بعض الشئ ...

عفوا أخي عزيزي ألا تري معي أنه من الأفضل إستخدام كلمة "الأحداث" Events أفضل كثيرا من إستخدامك لكلمة "الأمور" Things

ودامت المحبة بيننا  :: 

 :: 
....وعجبي!

----------


## علاء زين الدين

أخي العزيز د. جمال. ربما في بعض الأحيان أكون دبلوماسياً في خطابي لكن ليس هنا. لكني دائماً أخشى الوقوع في المبالغة والحكم بناءً على عواطفي، لذلك ألجأ إلى الحرص في الخطاب حتى لا أتجاوز الحقيقة بغير قصد. غفر الله لي ولك.

----------


## علاء زين الدين

من تبقى من المخلصين الحقيقيين في التحرير لو لديهم حرص على الوطن، عليهم أن يعملوا على نقل مركز ثقل نشاطهم إلى الالتفاف حول البرلمان المنتخب. وذلك لتأكيد تفويضه من قبل الشعب والثورة معاً ودعم شرعيته وشعبيته. ويدخل في دعمه التفاعل معه والتأثير عليه والتنسيق معه. وفي المقابل يتبنى نواب الشعب المنتخبون أهداف الثورة ومطالب الشباب، لكن بخطة وأولويات تحقق الأهداف ولا تجهضها، فتكون الأولوية الأولى هي الصراع الذي يلوح في الأفق -وربما أدركنا- حول شرعية تمثيل الشعب ونقل السلطة ووضع الدستور. وعند الضرورة يجب على الشعب وشباب الثورة مؤازرة مواقف البرلمان بالعمل الجماهيري في الشارع، وعندها يبطل ادعاء أن المتظاهرين -أو المعتصمين بحسب الحال- لا يمثلون الشعب. حينئذ يمكن أن يستعيد التحرير دوره ويتمكن البرلمان الجديد بعد انتخابه أن يعادل ثقل المجلس العسكري. والسؤال هو إذا كان لدى هؤلاء الشباب مثل هذا النضج والمرونة في مقابل الرومانسية الثورية وتجاهل تغير مسرح الأحداث؟ الوقت في صالح الحكم العسكري، بل إن المجلس العسكري يعمل على كسب الوقت. فهل نستمر في تركه يضع جداول الأعمال؟

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> من تبقى من المخلصين الحقيقيين في التحرير لو لديهم حرص على الوطن، عليهم أن يعملوا على نقل مركز ثقل نشاطهم إلى الالتفاف حول البرلمان المنتخب. وذلك لتأكيد تفويضه من قبل الشعب والثورة معاً ودعم شرعيته وشعبيته. ويدخل في دعمه التفاعل معه والتأثير عليه والتنسيق معه. وفي المقابل يتبنى نواب الشعب المنتخبون أهداف الثورة ومطالب الشباب، لكن بخطة وأولويات تحقق الأهداف ولا تجهضها، فتكون الأولوية الأولى هي الصراع الذي يلوح في الأفق -وربما أدركنا- حول شرعية تمثيل الشعب ونقل السلطة ووضع الدستور. وعند الضرورة يجب على الشعب وشباب الثورة مؤازرة مواقف البرلمان بالعمل الجماهيري في الشارع، وعندها يبطل ادعاء أن المتظاهرين -أو المعتصمين بحسب الحال- لا يمثلون الشعب. حينئذ يمكن أن يستعيد التحرير دوره ويتمكن البرلمان الجديد بعد انتخابه أن يعادل ثقل المجلس العسكري. والسؤال هو إذا كان لدى هؤلاء الشباب مثل هذا النضج والمرونة في مقابل الرومانسية الثورية وتجاهل تغير مسرح الأحداث؟ الوقت في صالح الحكم العسكري، بل إن المجلس العسكري يعمل على كسب الوقت. فهل نستمر في تركه يضع جداول الأعمال؟


مصر: مواجهة بين الاخوان والمجلس العسكري بعد انسحابهم من تشكيل المجلس الاستشاري
أخبار اليوم الخاصة بإنسحاب الإخوان من إجتماعات تشكيل المجلس الإستشاري تؤكد إحتمالية أن الإخوان سيلجئون مرة أخري للضغط بقوة من خلال الميدان ....واضح أن المجلس العسكري لا يريد البعد عن السياسة ويريد مجلس شعب شخشيخة لا يهش ولا ينش ..!

 :: 
...وعجبي!

----------


## فاضــل

> من تبقى من المخلصين الحقيقيين في التحرير لو لديهم حرص على الوطن، عليهم أن يعملوا على نقل مركز ثقل نشاطهم إلى الالتفاف حول البرلمان المنتخب. وذلك لتأكيد تفويضه من قبل الشعب والثورة معاً ودعم شرعيته وشعبيته. ويدخل في دعمه التفاعل معه والتأثير عليه والتنسيق معه. وفي المقابل يتبنى نواب الشعب المنتخبون أهداف الثورة ومطالب الشباب، لكن بخطة وأولويات تحقق الأهداف ولا تجهضها، فتكون الأولوية الأولى هي الصراع الذي يلوح في الأفق -وربما أدركنا- حول شرعية تمثيل الشعب ونقل السلطة ووضع الدستور. وعند الضرورة يجب على الشعب وشباب الثورة مؤازرة مواقف البرلمان بالعمل الجماهيري في الشارع، وعندها يبطل ادعاء أن المتظاهرين -أو المعتصمين بحسب الحال- لا يمثلون الشعب. حينئذ يمكن أن يستعيد التحرير دوره ويتمكن البرلمان الجديد بعد انتخابه أن يعادل ثقل المجلس العسكري. والسؤال هو إذا كان لدى هؤلاء الشباب مثل هذا النضج والمرونة في مقابل الرومانسية الثورية وتجاهل تغير مسرح الأحداث؟ الوقت في صالح الحكم العسكري، بل إن المجلس العسكري يعمل على كسب الوقت. فهل نستمر في تركه يضع جداول الأعمال؟


أحسنت و أجدت يا استاذ علاء .. بارك الله فيك و فتح عليك فتوحات من عنده

تغير الظروف يحتم تغيير اساليب الضغط حيث ان ضغط المليونيات لم يعد فعالا مثل ذي قبل 

العسكر يجيدون سياسة النفس الطويل و استراتيجيات الدفاع طويل المدى الذي يمكن تسميته بالاستنزاف

تجديد قوى الضغط و تنويعها و تفعيلها عن طريق اجتماع قوى الشعب خلف ممثليه قد تكون الطريقة الأفعل خلال المرحلة القادمة لإفشال المقلب الجديد السخيف المسمى بالمجلس الاستشاري الذي يراد به القفز فوق شرعية الاختيار الشعبي لمجس الشعب

و لعل الشباب يستمعون لمنادي الخبرة و العلم كاستماعهم لمنادي الثورة .. فالثورة بخبرة و علم افضل من الثورة بمجرد الارتجال

شكر الله و اثابك خيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> من تبقى من المخلصين الحقيقيين في التحرير لو لديهم حرص على الوطن، عليهم أن يعملوا على نقل مركز ثقل نشاطهم إلى الالتفاف حول البرلمان المنتخب. وذلك لتأكيد تفويضه من قبل الشعب والثورة معاً ودعم شرعيته وشعبيته. ويدخل في دعمه التفاعل معه والتأثير عليه والتنسيق معه. وفي المقابل يتبنى نواب الشعب المنتخبون أهداف الثورة ومطالب الشباب، لكن بخطة وأولويات تحقق الأهداف ولا تجهضها، فتكون الأولوية الأولى هي الصراع الذي يلوح في الأفق -وربما أدركنا- حول شرعية تمثيل الشعب ونقل السلطة ووضع الدستور. وعند الضرورة يجب على الشعب وشباب الثورة مؤازرة مواقف البرلمان بالعمل الجماهيري في الشارع، وعندها يبطل ادعاء أن المتظاهرين -أو المعتصمين بحسب الحال- لا يمثلون الشعب. حينئذ يمكن أن يستعيد التحرير دوره ويتمكن البرلمان الجديد بعد انتخابه أن يعادل ثقل المجلس العسكري. والسؤال هو إذا كان لدى هؤلاء الشباب مثل هذا النضج والمرونة في مقابل الرومانسية الثورية وتجاهل تغير مسرح الأحداث؟ الوقت في صالح الحكم العسكري، بل إن المجلس العسكري يعمل على كسب الوقت. فهل نستمر في تركه يضع جداول الأعمال؟


 


> أحسنت و أجدت يا استاذ علاء .. بارك الله فيك و فتح عليك فتوحات من عنده
> 
> تغير الظروف يحتم تغيير اساليب الضغط حيث ان ضغط المليونيات لم يعد فعالا مثل ذي قبل 
> 
> العسكر يجيدون سياسة النفس الطويل و استراتيجيات الدفاع طويل المدى الذي يمكن تسميته بالاستنزاف
> 
> تجديد قوى الضغط و تنويعها و تفعيلها عن طريق اجتماع قوى الشعب خلف ممثليه قد تكون الطريقة الأفعل خلال المرحلة القادمة لإفشال المقلب الجديد السخيف المسمى بالمجلس الاستشاري الذي يراد به القفز فوق شرعية الاختيار الشعبي لمجس الشعب
> 
> و لعل الشباب يستمعون لمنادي الخبرة و العلم كاستماعهم لمنادي الثورة .. فالثورة بخبرة و علم افضل من الثورة بمجرد الارتجال
> ...


أتفق معك يا علاء وأتفق مع فاضل
لكن أحب فقط أن أنوه عن شيء
من يتواجد فى الميدان الآن ومن ينضم إليهم على فترات دون إعتصام منهم بالفعل شباب مخلص
لكنهم غير مسيسين
بمعنى أنهم لا يضعون حاليا فى حساباتهم التقسيمة السياسية ومدى القوة التى يمكن أن يكتسبها البرلمان
لا يرون غير أن هناك مجلس قام بقتل المتظاهرين..لذلك فهم قد فقدوا فيه الثقة ومنهم من يرى بأن البرلمان وإنتخاباته أكذوبة
لذلك فقد قرروا ألا يتركوا الميدان مرة أخرى إلا بعد تسليم السلطة إلى سلطة مدنية
ورغم وجود هؤلاء المخلصين فى الميدان وأركز على كلمة المخلصين لأننى أدرك تماما أن هناك بعض المندسين داخل الميدان
إلا أن ذلك لم يمنع من إقامة المرحلة الأولى من الإنتخابات والتى شملت بالطبع محافظة القاهرة
لذلك فوجودهم لن يمنع من إستكمال المرحلتين الثانية والثالثة إلا إذا كنتما تتخوفان من أن يتم عمل مدبر وخبيث يستهدف الميدان بصعد الأحداث ويتخذ منه ذريعة ما لإيقاف الإنتخابات أو لتمرير قوانين أو فرض واقع ما على الأرض
وأغلب ظنى أن من يريد فعل ذلك لن يفرق معه كون الميدان خالى أم لا ..ولن يعدم وسيلة ما لإفتعال الأزمات أثناء إجراء المرحلة الثانية أو الثالثة من الإنتخابات..
ومن يدرى ..فقد يلجأ الجميع للميدان مرة أخرى أسرع مما نتخيل وقبل حتى الإنتهاء من الإنتخابات إذا بدأ المجلس العسكرى فى تكليف مجلسه الإستشارى فى وضع معايير إختيار اللجنة التأسيسية لوضع الدستور
سنستريح جميعا من هذه المواقف المتشابكة عندما تتطابق إرادة التغيير مع إدارته
أسأل الله أن يزيح عن بلادنا كيد الكائدين

----------


## فاضــل

> لكن أحب فقط أن أنوه عن شيء
> من يتواجد فى الميدان الآن ومن ينضم إليهم على فترات دون إعتصام منهم بالفعل شباب مخلص
> لكنهم غير مسيسين


آن لهم أن يتسيسوا .. خصوصا مع تناقص أعدادهم .. مع الحفاظ على إخلاصهم

----------


## drmustafa

لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
مع تحيات

----------


## الشاطر حسن

*الأستاذ العزيز فاضل مباركٌ ألف*

----------


## nova_n

الأستاذ القدير فاضل



مبارك التميز

شكرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

1000 مبروك يا فاضل
الفوز بجائزة حورس
الحقيقة أنك دائما تستحق التكريم 
لا عن كل موضوع..بل عن كل سطر
 :f2:

----------


## boukybouky

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



الف مبروك فاضل فضية حورس 2011

ربنا يوفقك ويقدرنا جميعاً للتغيير إلى الأفضل

دمت بكل خير
في رعاية الله،،،

----------


## فيسبوكى

1000 مبروك يا استاذ فاضل
الفوز بجائزة حورس
بالتوفيق دائما

----------


## جيهان محمد على

فاضل ...البعض يضيف للجائزة ولا تضيف إليهم شيئاً
وقدرك ان تكون أنت دائما من تضيف لجوائزك وأوسمتك
جئت لا لأهنئك بالجائزة بل لأهنئ أنفسنا بوجودك بيننا
ودائما فى حضرة التميز.. ملكا متوجا
تحياتى

----------


## اليمامة

مبروك يا فاضل 
الموضوع كان مدهش ورائع كعادة كتاباتك المستنيرة دائما 
وكدائما أيضا تستحق كل تقدير واحترام 

 :f:

----------


## محمد حسيـــن

الف مبروك يافاضل 
تميز دائم ووجود كالشمس في وسط السماء دائما 
هكذا انت 
وهكذا موضوعك في قائمه الموضوعات الفائزه 

في امان الله

----------


## drmustafa



----------


## loly_h

*استاذنا الجميل ... فاضل

بشكر حضرتك جدا على مواضيعك

اللى بتضيف لنا وتثرى صفحات المنتدى

الف الف مبروك لينا وجود حضرتك بيننـــا ...

*

----------


## محمد أمير

*الاستاذ القدير فاضل

ألف مبروك التميز والتألق كعهدنا بك



الله يديمك*

----------


## فاضــل

> لكم منا جزيل الشكر وخالص التقدير
> مع تحيات


جزيل الشكر لكم يا د. مصطفى 

و تقدير بمثله

----------


## فاضــل

> *الأستاذ العزيز فاضل مباركٌ ألف*


شكر الله لك أخي الكريم الشاطر حسن و بارك فيك

----------


## فاضــل

> الأستاذ القدير فاضل
> 
> 
> 
> مبارك التميز
> 
> شكرا


الشكر يعود إليك محملا بوافر التقدير يا نوفا 

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك

----------


## فاضــل

> 1000 مبروك يا فاضل
> الفوز بجائزة حورس
> الحقيقة أنك دائما تستحق التكريم 
> لا عن كل موضوع..بل عن كل سطر


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك يا أحمد

و الحقيقة ايضا أن كل موضوع أو سطر لك فيه نصيب 

شكرا جزيلا  

 :f2:

----------


## فاضــل

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> 
> 
> الف مبروك فاضل فضية حورس 2011
> 
> ربنا يوفقك ويقدرنا جميعاً للتغيير إلى الأفضل
> 
> دمت بكل خير
> في رعاية الله،،،


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك يا ريهام
و أدعو الله أن يتقبل دعاءك و أن يقبل دعائي لك بمثله و زيادة 
و أدام الله لك روحك المعطاءة دائما على خير 
في حفظ الله و أمنه

----------


## فاضــل

> 1000 مبروك يا استاذ فاضل
> الفوز بجائزة حورس
> بالتوفيق دائما


الله يبارك فيك أخي الكريم فيسبوكي

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## فاضــل

> فاضل ...البعض يضيف للجائزة ولا تضيف إليهم شيئاً
> وقدرك ان تكون أنت دائما من تضيف لجوائزك وأوسمتك
> جئت لا لأهنئك بالجائزة بل لأهنئ أنفسنا بوجودك بيننا
> ودائما فى حضرة التميز.. ملكا متوجا
> تحياتى


بعض التهنئة له مذاق مختلف .. و التهنئة عندما تأتي من جيهان لها مذاق مختلف 

التميز يأتي ممن يقرؤون .. فقراءتهم هي التي تعطي للكلمات معناها و ثراءها .. فبدون قراءة ليس للبلاغة معنى .. و لا مضمون

----------


## فاضــل

> مبروك يا فاضل 
> الموضوع كان مدهش ورائع كعادة كتاباتك المستنيرة دائما 
> وكدائما أيضا تستحق كل تقدير واحترام


الله يبارك فيك يا ندى 

و الاحترام انتم أهله .. و التقدير يتصاغر امامكم لعظم مكانتكم

----------


## فاضــل

> 


شكرا جزيلا يا د. مصطفى 

و جزاكم الله خيرا على مجهوداتكم الثمينة

----------


## فاضــل

> *استاذنا الجميل ... فاضل
> 
> بشكر حضرتك جدا على مواضيعك
> 
> اللى بتضيف لنا وتثرى صفحات المنتدى
> 
> الف الف مبروك لينا وجود حضرتك بيننـــا ...
> 
> *


الجمال كله في لمساتك يا هالة 

في كل مكان يظهر اسمك فيه نجد فيه لمسة جمال أو أكثر 

و لا نستطيع تخيل تلك المسابقة دون توقيعك عليها و بصمتك على كل تفاصيلها 

الشكر وحده لا يكفيك .. و التقدير يسعى إليك يرافقه العرفان 

و التفاني و الإخلاص يستمدان وفاءهما منك 

لذا اشكرك شكرا يوافي قدرك و يكافيء عطاءك الجميل

----------


## فاضــل

> الف مبروك يافاضل 
> تميز دائم ووجود كالشمس في وسط السماء دائما 
> هكذا انت 
> وهكذا موضوعك في قائمه الموضوعات الفائزه 
> 
> في امان الله


الله يبارك فيك و يكرمك يا محمد 

و هكذا انت ايضا تسبق الزمان و تسبق المكان فلك بصر يتخطى العوائق و بصيرة تتجاوز المنظور .. أدام الله لك نعمة قوة البصر و نفاذ البصيرة

----------


## فاضــل

> *الاستاذ القدير فاضل
> 
> ألف مبروك التميز والتألق كعهدنا بك
> 
> 
> 
> الله يديمك*


بارك الله فيك و شكر لك أخي محمد 

و اقابل تهنئتك بما يليق بها 

كل الشكر و وافر العرفان

----------


## اسكندرانى

*اخى العزيز
فاضل
ارق تحياتى لك دائما 


ارق التهانى واطيب الامنيات 

بفوزكم الكريم 

وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتوفيق*

----------


## kethara

*أخى الفاضل فاضل

تهانينا

*

----------


## فاضــل

> *اخى العزيز
> فاضل
> ارق تحياتى لك دائما 
> 
> 
> ارق التهانى واطيب الامنيات 
> 
> بفوزكم الكريم 
> 
> وتمنياتى لكم بدوام النجاح والتوفيق*


بل الشكر ذاته يشكرك على الجهود الثمينة و القيادة الفاعلة في تهيئة المناخ للجنة لتخرج الاحتفالية بالشكل الذي يليق بها 

شكر الله لك و ثقل بهذه المنافسة موازين أعمالك

----------


## فاضــل

> *أخى الفاضل فاضل*
> 
> *تهانينا* 
> 
> **


بل نشكركم على جهودكم و وقتكم و مساهماتكم و أدعو الله أن يديم علينا الاجتماع على التنافس الشريف و التعاون البناء 

كل الشكر و وافر التقدير

----------


## الشحرورة

*
أخونا  فاضل
لو مفزتش معانا
يبقى القرار باطل
وقلت ان القلم عمرة ما فضى
ولا كان عاطل
انت جاى وبتقارن
بين الأدارة والأرادة
بكلام موزون وكله شطارة
والجارة تقول الجارة
فاز فى حورس بالفضية
ياللا هنوة معايا انت وهية
ولو انه حلو التغيير
لكن مشواره كبير
يا أخواتى عباراته
حلوة و متنقية




ودى وتقديرى*

----------


## فاضــل

> *
> أخونا فاضل
> لو مفزتش معانا
> يبقى القرار باطل
> وقلت ان القلم عمرة ما فضى
> ولا كان عاطل
> انت جاى وبتقارن
> بين الأدارة والأرادة
> بكلام موزون وكله شطارة
> ...


ود بمثله .. و تقدير بأكثر منه

دائما ما تأتينا الشحرورة بروائع الكلام و طيب المشاعر

تهنئة جميلة تستحق ما يماثلها من شكر 

و حضور بهي نسعد دائما به فلك شكر على شكر

----------


## .usama.

صراحة لا اجد اي امل في البلاد والعباد
نظرتي للاسف ليست سوداء فحسب بل سوداوية إن جاز التعبير والله اعلم
والدليل من وجهه نظري العقلية المصرية الغالبة في الشارع عقلية فئوية بحته أنا ثم أنا ثم أنا ثم أنا ثم أنا 
الفقر والجوع طغى على عقول البشر فاصبح الهوى هو المحرك الاساسي والرئيسي وإن كانت الافكار مثالية خيالية إلا من رحم ربي من افراد هذا الشعب
والدليل أيضا لهث الحكومة الحالية لسد العجز وانقاذ الاقتصاد المصري عن طريق الاقتراض الخارجي فبأي جديد أتو ومن قبل كانوا يقترضون ايضا ؟ ما الجديد إذن ؟
كل يوم اقرأ ما تقشعر له الأبدان من حوادث ومصائب وكوارث اجتماعية تحدث في مصر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
فقد صدق الله عز وجل حين قال
إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم
صدق الله ومن اصدق من الله قيلا 

ما اراه من تعقيدات دنيوية بحته وأهواء بشرية طاغية يدعوني إلى أن انظر إلى المستقبل بسوداوية بشعه واعتذر عن هذه النظرة المتشاءمه
والسلام عليكم

----------


## فاضــل

> صراحة لا اجد اي امل في البلاد والعباد
> نظرتي للاسف ليست سوداء فحسب بل سوداوية إن جاز التعبير والله اعلم
> والدليل من وجهه نظري العقلية المصرية الغالبة في الشارع عقلية فئوية بحته أنا ثم أنا ثم أنا ثم أنا ثم أنا 
> الفقر والجوع طغى على عقول البشر فاصبح الهوى هو المحرك الاساسي والرئيسي وإن كانت الافكار مثالية خيالية إلا من رحم ربي من افراد هذا الشعب
> والدليل أيضا لهث الحكومة الحالية لسد العجز وانقاذ الاقتصاد المصري عن طريق الاقتراض الخارجي فبأي جديد أتو ومن قبل كانوا يقترضون ايضا ؟ ما الجديد إذن ؟
> كل يوم اقرأ ما تقشعر له الأبدان من حوادث ومصائب وكوارث اجتماعية تحدث في مصر ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
> فقد صدق الله عز وجل حين قال
> إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم
> صدق الله ومن اصدق من الله قيلا 
> ...


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 

اهلا بك أخي اسامة و معذرة للتأخير 

لو كنا قد استسلمنا للواقع المأساوي لما كانت قد قامت ثورة و لما تمكنا من اسقاط رأس النظام 

لذلك ابشر بالنصر بعد الصبر فإن مع العسر يسرا و لن يغلب عسر واحد يسرين كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 

الفساد كان قد طغى و تغلغل بشكل يجعل انتزاعه صعبا .. و هل نزع فرع صغير يتشابه مع نزع وتد راسخ؟

الوتد الراسخ يلزم زعزته أولا ثم انتزاعه و هذا هو ما يحدث حاليا لذا اصبر قليلا و سترى أن بعد السواد بياضا و بعد العسر يسرا 

كل من في الوطن حاليا يخرج ما عنده في عملية اشبه بتنقية الحديد من خبثه و ذلك لا يحدث إلا بالنار الحامية .. و انظر إلى ما في ذلك من بيان للحقيقة التي ربما تغيب تحت ظل الخداع و الكذب 

و لكن تذكر دائما أن الزبد يذهب جفاء و أما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله 
> 
> اهلا بك أخي اسامة و معذرة للتأخير 
> 
> لو كنا قد استسلمنا للواقع المأساوي لما كانت قد قامت ثورة و لما تمكنا من اسقاط رأس النظام 
> 
> لذلك ابشر بالنصر بعد الصبر فإن مع العسر يسرا و لن يغلب عسر واحد يسرين كما قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم 
> 
> الفساد كان قد طغى و تغلغل بشكل يجعل انتزاعه صعبا .. و هل نزع فرع صغير يتشابه مع نزع وتد راسخ؟
> ...


أخيرا وجدت من يشاركنى التفاؤل
الحمد لله يا فاضل
والله أسعدتنى كلماتك وكانت على قلبى بردا وسلاما
أسعدك الله فى الدارين
للتغيير إرادة وللتغيير إدارة
بغض النظر عن الصراع
فإن التغيير سيحدث
ربنا يجعلنا ممن يغيرهم إلى الأفضل بتغيير أنفسنا إلى الأفضل
 ::

----------


## فاضــل

> أخيرا وجدت من يشاركنى التفاؤل
> الحمد لله يا فاضل
> والله أسعدتنى كلماتك وكانت على قلبى بردا وسلاما
> أسعدك الله فى الدارين
> للتغيير إرادة وللتغيير إدارة
> بغض النظر عن الصراع
> فإن التغيير سيحدث
> ربنا يجعلنا ممن يغيرهم إلى الأفضل بتغيير أنفسنا إلى الأفضل


آمين آمين 

تمسك بتفاؤلك يا أحمد فإن النور ياتي بعد الظلام و الفجر يأتي بعد انقضاء الليل 

و لولا تلك السنة المريرة لما تكشفت حقيقة النخبة و ذيول السلطة و مرتزقة الإعلام و لما تغيرت مواقف من كان يظن أن ثوابتهم لا تهزها الجبال

لذا فالمخاض العسير يستخرج طاقة الصبر و التحمل المختزنة التي لا يتوقع أحد أنها موجودة 

و بعد المخاض العسير تكون الفرحة بالمولود أكبر و الحرص عليه اشد

ساعة المخاض تمر الثواني كالدهر من شدة الألم 

و لكن بعد الانفراجة يكون الألم باعثا على حسن رعاية الوليد

و لعل الله أن يرد إلينا فرحتنا بعد هذا المخاض العسير فهو وحده المستعان و بيده مقاليد الأمر كله 

حمى الله مصر من أعدائها .. و من كثير من ابنائها

----------


## فاضــل

حمى الله مصر من أعدائها و من الكثير من أبنائها

----------

